# Juventus - Roma: 5 Ottobre 2014 ore 18. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (1 Ottobre 2014)

Juventus - Roma, primo scontro diretto tra le uniche due candidate alla vittoria dello scudetto 2014/2015. Entrambe le squadre hanno giocato in Champions. La Juventus, padrona di casa, arriva dalla sconfitta contro l'Atletico Madrid al Calderon mentre la Roma ha pareggiato contro il Manchester City, sempre in trasferta.

Juventus - Roma si disputerà Domenica 5 Ottobre 2014 alle ore 18. Orario abbastanza insolito. Le squadre si trovano a pari punti in testa alla classifica, al punteggio pieno (15 punti). Se una delle due si aggiudicherà la posta in palio, lancerà la prima mini fuga stagionale. 

Dove vedere Juventus - Roma in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 18.


A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla partita, sulle formazioni, sull'arbitro, sui biglietti e su tutto ciò che riguarda la super sfida della Serie A tra la Juventus di Allegri e la Roma di Garcia.


----------



## aleslash (1 Ottobre 2014)

Daje Roma daje


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Designato l'arbitro: Rocchi.*


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2014)

Per quanto visto in Champions e come da molti previsto in estate, la Roma sembra la vera squadra da battere quest'anno.
Per me i giallorossi sono favoritissimi in questo scontro diretto. La Juve perdendo l'imbattibilità potrebbe perdere un po' d'entusiasmo come accaduto a noi dopo le prime due giornate di campionato.


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2014)

Partita fondamentale per la Roma, deve per forza vincere, altrimenti sarebbe l'ennesima dimostrazione di inferiorità se fallisce l'esame.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Ottobre 2014)

Questa partita, nonostante sia solamente la sesta giornata, vista la pochezza della Serie A, vale già mezzo scudetto.
Se vince la Roma può essere un piccolo contraccolpo psicologico per la Juve che perderebbe i 2 primi veri test nel giro di pochi giorni.
Se finisce in parità non cambia niente.
Se vince la Juve (come secondo me accadrà) si può già consegnare lo scudetto ai bianconeri.


----------



## Penny.wise (2 Ottobre 2014)

per me la Juve vince con due gol di scarto


----------



## Doctore (2 Ottobre 2014)

Patteggio per la roma sia in campionato che in champions...ma purtroppo contro la juve questa roma si scioglierà come neve al sole spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## madeinitaly (2 Ottobre 2014)

Partita equilibratissima, speriamo di non rivedere una goleada come l'anno scorso allo Stadium.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2014)

Gara da 1X2 

*Giocatori*: Come collettivo la Roma è superiore e meglio organizzata. La Juventus però ha Tevez... e se la partita la decideranno gli episodi, potrebbe deciderla lui. 

*Allenatori*: Garcia più tranquillo e può imparare dagli errori dell'anno scorso, Allegri molto nervoso ieri sera. Roma favorita sotto questo aspetto.

*Morale: *Roma morale altissimo dopo il pareggio a Manchester. Juventus viene da una sconfitta. Secondo me favorita sotto questo aspetto è la Juventus perché quando la Roma scende in campo troppo esaltata è pericolosa per se stessa.
*
Stadio: *La Juventus gioca in casa e questo potrebbe fare la differenza (hanno una serie di vittorie consecutive record al Conad Stadium). Allo stesso tempo però giocando in trasferta la Roma ha meno da perdere, la pressione sarà tutta sui bianconeri.

*Mio pronostico*: X (butto lì un 1-1)


----------



## mr.wolf (2 Ottobre 2014)

spero nella roma ma credo vincerà la juve


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Ottobre 2014)

l'anno scorso finì con un 3-0 secco. 

penso che la juve sia in grado di ripetersi.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2014)

Pareggino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2014)

Metto la mano sul fuoco sull'X2, la Juventus non vincerà mai. Per quanto riguarda questi altri due risultati, beh, sono orientato per l'X, sarebbe un colpaccio troppo grande se la Roma andasse a vincere a Torino.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2014)

1X per me


----------



## pennyhill (2 Ottobre 2014)

La giuve due partite di seguito in questi ultimi 3 anni le ha perse solo l'anno scorso, una era una squadra di Madrid, l'altra del centro Italia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2014)

Secondo Sky De Sanctis saltera la gara e in porta ci sara Skorupski.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2014)

Orario senza senso proprio alle 18  io dico 1, la Roma non ha il portiere titolare e forse manca pure Raja, basta che la Roma faccia almeno una rete cosi il record rimane in casa nostra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Ottobre 2014)

orario veramente del menga

comunque secondo me la juve la sblocca già nei primi minuti di partita come ha sempre fatto negli ultimi anni nelle partite importanti

non succede ma se succede


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2014)

*I convocati della Roma: out De Rossi e De Sanctis*

Calabresi, Cole, Destro, Emanuelson, Florenzi, Gervinho, Holebas, Iturbe, Keita, Ljajic, Lobont, Maicon, Manolas, Marchegiani, Nainggolan, Paredes, Pjanic, Sanabria, Skorupski, Somma, Torosidis, Totti, Uçan, Yanga-Mbiwa.


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tifiamo per un pareggio.
Essere a -5 non sarebbe affatto male.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Ottobre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tifiamo per un pareggio.
> Essere a -5 non sarebbe affatto male.



Preferisco un tonfo della rube, mettere del pepe al fondoschiena di Allegri mi alletta di più.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Mi sa che finisce come l'anno scorso e che in tanti capiranno che la lotta scudetto non esisterà neanche quest anno...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Personalmente mi farebbe piacere vedere la Roma vincere anche se ci farebbe comodo un pareggio.


----------



## DR_1 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Sarà una partitaccia senza gol.


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che finisce come l'anno scorso e che in tanti capiranno che la lotta scudetto non esisterà neanche quest anno...



Lo temo anch'io, speriamo di sbagliare.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Ottobre 2014)

A meno di ladrate della Juve,la Roma vincerà con 2 goal di scarto.Sono più forti in ogni reparto e corrono il doppio,per non parlare del gioco veloce che fa la Roma a differenza della Juve che va come una lumaca.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2014)

*Formazioni ufficiali

JUVENTUS: Buffon, Caceres, Bonucci, Chiellini, Lichtsteiner, Pogba, Pirlo, Marchisio, Asamoah, Tévez, Llorente

ROMA: Skorupski; Maicon, Manolas, Mapou, Cholevas; Pjanic, Keita, Nainggolan; Iturbe, Totti, Gervinho*


----------



## Hellscream (5 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS: Buffon, Caceres, Bonucci, Chiellini, Lichtsteiner, Pogba, Pirlo, Marchisio, Asamoah, Tévez, Llorente
> 
> ROMA: Skorupski; Maicon, Manolas, Mapou, Cholevas; Pjanic, Keita, Nainggolan; Iturbe, Totti, Gervinho*



Vidal fuori per Pirlo :O


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS: Buffon, Caceres, Bonucci, Chiellini, Lichtsteiner, Pogba, Pirlo, Marchisio, Asamoah, Tévez, Llorente
> 
> ROMA: Skorupski; Maicon, Manolas, Mapou, Cholevas; Pjanic, Keita, Nainggolan; Iturbe, Totti, Gervinho*



Non ho seguito in questi giorni, Vidal è infortunato?


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2014)

malos ha scritto:


> Non ho seguito in questi giorni, Vidal è infortunato?



Sembra di no


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sembra di no



Allora non capisco ma vabbè meglio così


----------



## DR_1 (5 Ottobre 2014)

malos ha scritto:


> Non ho seguito in questi giorni, Vidal è infortunato?



Ultimamente è uno zombie in campo, fuori forma. Questo il motivo.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> JUVENTUS: Buffon, Caceres, Bonucci, Chiellini, Lichtsteiner, Pogba, Pirlo, Marchisio, Asamoah, Tévez, Llorente
> 
> ROMA: Skorupski; Maicon, Manolas, Mapou, Cholevas; Pjanic, Keita, Nainggolan; Iturbe, Totti, Gervinho*



Mah. Contro la Roma serve gente dinamica. Pirlo (appena rientrato) non lo vedo benissimo...


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Ultimamente è uno zombie in campo, fuori forma. Questo il motivo.



Ah ok grazie, in effetti è da un po' che non vedo partite della juve. Oggi rimedio


----------



## Hammer (5 Ottobre 2014)

Forza Roma!


----------



## Aragorn (5 Ottobre 2014)

Vincerà sicuramente la Juve.

ps non è una gufata


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Sto Keita è mostruoso


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Questi gobbi fanno un pressing impressionante.. altro che il Milan ha fame


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Sto Gliorente fino ad ora non l'ha mai strusciata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

A me interessa che la Roma la pucci una volta poi il risultato sia quello che vuole.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Gliorente fino ad ora non l'ha mai strusciata.



Come ho sempre detto da noi sarebbe un Matri qualsiasi, anche la scorsa stagione e partito mollo poi le sue reti le ha fatte.

Finisce che alla fine segna il gol vittoria lui sarebbe il massimo


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Maicon una bestia altro che finito


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Keita preso a zero euro..


----------



## Petrecte (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Keita preso a zero euro..



Ehhhh.... ma mica era fine carriera in qualche top club.... il geometra come poteva conoscerlo ?????


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Che genio er pupone gli ha regalato una grande punizione a Pirlo.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Rigore..


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

L'immancabile rigore per i gobbi


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2014)

Rigore per la Juve?


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

ahahahahha eccola rigore paaaa Juve strano, vanno tutti attorno all'arbitro e lui cambia idea ahahahahhaa


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2014)

Maicon poteva risparmiarsela, mi sa che il rigore ci sta


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Rigore per la Juve?



Si ma molto dubbio per me era fuori area, l'arbitro aveva dato punizione al limiti i gobbi tutti addosso all'arbitro e ha cambiato idea haahhahaha


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Gol di Tevez 1-0


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

1-0 Tevez


----------



## Petrecte (5 Ottobre 2014)

Dalla telecamera in linea sembra fuori area ..... mah...


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Espulso Garcia che suona il violino


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2014)

Espulso Garcia. Altro scudetto alla Rube


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Espulso Garcia.


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2014)

Era più rigore il contatto di prima in area al limite.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Ottobre 2014)

non ci sono parole per descrivere questa vergogna!!!! Maicon fuori area... l'arbitro vede bene e cambia decisione su pressione dei giocatori!!!


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Rigore paa Roma


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Rigore roma


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2014)

Piovono rigori


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2014)

Rigore Roma


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Mo la para nonno Buffon cosi il suo record continua


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Non c'era manco questo


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Netto come la luna


----------



## Aragorn (5 Ottobre 2014)

Maledizione ero andato in bagno e mi son perso tutto  c'era il rigore ?


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Gol di Totti 1-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

goooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

Rigore per la Roma cmq inutile giocare contro la Juve tanto vincono sempre loro in un modo o nell'altro


----------



## Hammer (5 Ottobre 2014)

Godo


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non c'era manco questo


Boh, secondo me si


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Chiellini graziato per la miliardesima volta...


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Godo solo per il record e rimane nostro bene cosi, ora facciano quello che vogliono.


----------



## Petrecte (5 Ottobre 2014)

Se vabbè l'arbitro ha capito di aver regalato un rigore prima ...... è in banbola totale , la gara rischia di scappargli di mano, poi l'espulsione del sergente Garcia .... ma dai le comiche...


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2014)

Qua finiscono in otto per parte. Si sta incattivendo dai che ci divertiamo


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ahahahahhaha tra un pò tirano fuori i coltelli


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Qua mi sa che non finisce in 11.


----------



## robs91 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Risse a gogò...spettacolo


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2014)

'Sta partita sembra un saloon


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Ottobre 2014)

la juve doveva già stare in 9!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahhaha tra un pò tirano fuori i coltelli



Nainggolan ha la faccia di quello che esce la lama per primo


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Questo arbitro è un didastro


----------



## Petrecte (5 Ottobre 2014)

tutta colpa dell'arbitro , già in CL aveva fatto disastri ....


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Lichcoso il più piagnone della serie A, si rotola come non so cosa anche quando gli fanno giusto un falletto, per non parlare delle proteste sempre e comunque.

Partita comunque rovinata dall'arbitro.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Un arbitro che cambia decisione, giusta o sbagliata che sia, per la pressione dei giocatori deve essere radiato


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Arbitro didastroso


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ma sto Yanga Biwa????? Boh


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Yanga Biwa????? Boh



Sembra Bonny Bonera.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Goooooooooooooool


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Gol di Iturbe. 2-1 Roma


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Che razza di Azione


----------



## Hammer (5 Ottobre 2014)

Iturbo!


----------



## Petrecte (5 Ottobre 2014)

Gran gol.... comunnque al netto di come finirà Allergia trova due avversari degni e prende tre gol.....


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Sempre detto che quest'anno non c'è storia per lo Scudetto


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2014)

Evvaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Hammer (5 Ottobre 2014)

Bonucci che chiede a Gervinho lanciato di fermarsi per Caceres è ridicolo e ipocrita


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre detto che quest'anno non c'è storia per lo Scudetto



La cosa pazzesca che alla Roma mancano 4 titolari...


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2014)

Iturbe e Gervinho comunque sono devastanti. Grande investimento l'argentino


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ahahahhahaha n'altro rigore


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Che fenomeno Iturbe. Ha bruciato la difesa della Juve con un solo passo


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Questo netto dai


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Che palle


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Ottobre 2014)

si ma gervinho col pallone ci litiga... se avesse anche i piedi sarebbe tra i primi 5 al mondo


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Madò che partita.
E c'era anche questo....


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ora sbaglia


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ahahahah i romanisti della telecoronaca del secondo audio sono impazziti.


----------



## Dexter (5 Ottobre 2014)

Calciopoli2


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

E invece segna. 2-2 Tevez


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ma Tevez a quanti gol sta? Già a 10?


----------



## Hammer (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ma non era fuori tempo massimo?!?


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ma è fuori area?


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

comunque il fallo su Pogba era leggermente fuori area. Non era rigore. ma era difficile da valutare


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ma quanto ladrano? Quanto ?


----------



## DR_1 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Arbitro totalmente fuori controllo..


----------



## Hammer (5 Ottobre 2014)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma è fuori area?



Tra l'altro


----------



## robs91 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Sto arbitro è uno scandalo assoluto.


----------



## Morghot (5 Ottobre 2014)

diosantissimo gervinho perchè non ha segnato quel gol bellissimo con caceres stirato dio santo


----------



## Dexter (5 Ottobre 2014)

I rigori erano entrambi fuori area ma ora arriva TomTom a dire nettissimi e che quello su Totti era inesistente


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2014)

gol di muntari 2.0

no ma la juve vince sempre per merito suo


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Ottobre 2014)

questo era + difficile da valutare. Pure a me sembrava in area o cmq sulla linea... e invece era fuori


----------



## DR_1 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Io posso capire la pressione di un match del genere, ci può stare ovviamente, però cose così veramente..

Non è mai stato in controllo della partita, mai.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

non me la vedo piu..basta, ora gli da un altro rigore è la vincono, mi fa schifo questo calcio


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Comunque, partita pazzesca.

Le uniche due vere squadre italiane.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ma c'erano i rigori della Juve?
Il primo l'hanno fatto vedere da 45115614 metri di distanza,non si vede nemmeno come è messo il braccio di Maicon.
Del secondo hanno mostrato due replay del piffero...


----------



## Morghot (5 Ottobre 2014)

ma come si fa come si fa a non finire il primo tempo in vantaggio... questa è la conferma definitiva che la rometta non vincerà mai una mazza


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma c'erano i rigori della Juve?
> Il primo l'hanno fatto vedere da 45115614 metri di distanza,non si vede nemmeno come è messo il braccio di Maicon.
> Del secondo hanno mostrato due replay del piffero...



il secondo è fuori, il primo non è solo fuori ma non è nemmeno fallo di mano, la roma sta dominando, la juve non gioca a calcio, questo è un altro tipo di sport..


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma c'erano i rigori della Juve?
> Il primo l'hanno fatto vedere da 45115614 metri di distanza,non si vede nemmeno come è messo il braccio di Maicon.
> Del secondo hanno mostrato due replay del piffero...



il primo rigore che sia in area o no non importa, non è rigore, il braccio è attaccatissimo al corpo

il secondo è fuori area


----------



## Dexter (5 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma c'erano i rigori della Juve?
> Il primo l'hanno fatto vedere da 45115614 metri di distanza,non si vede nemmeno come è messo il braccio di Maicon.
> Del secondo hanno mostrato due replay del piffero...



Il primo non si capisce, il secondo é fuori area.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, partita pazzesca.
> 
> Le uniche due vere squadre italiane.



a me sinceramente fa schifo come partita, troppo agonismo e poco calcio


----------



## pennyhill (5 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## DR_1 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma c'erano i rigori della Juve?
> Il primo l'hanno fatto vedere da 45115614 metri di distanza,non si vede nemmeno come è messo il braccio di Maicon.
> Del secondo hanno mostrato due replay del piffero...



Uno su Marchisio non dato, il primo-secondo (della juve) si, il secondo-terzo era fuori dall'area quindi no. Quello della Roma c'era.

Ma l'arbitro ha dato di matto, pessima gestione fino ad ora anche per i falli, alcuni gialli dati troppo eccessivi e altri non dati molto più palesi.
Non ho problemi a dire che questa partita a prescindere dal risultato è falsatissima, uno schifo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Ottobre 2014)

Quando c'è una squadra che può tenere il passo della Juve, succedono sempre queste schifezze negli scontri diretti.
Che schifo, ormai sembra la replica noiosa del solito film...


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



nettamente fuori, ma non era facile questo


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2014)

comunque niente supererà mai il gol di muntari in quell'annata

ma la partita deve ancora finire, c'è ancora tempo per finire l'opera


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Uno su Marchisio non dato, il primo-secondo (della juve) si, il secondo-terzo era fuori dall'area quindi no. Quello della Roma c'era.
> 
> Ma l'arbitro ha dato di matto, pessima gestione fino ad ora anche per i falli, alcuni gialli dati troppo eccessivi e altri non dati molto più palesi.
> Non ho problemi a dire che questa partita a prescindere dal risultato è falsatissima, uno schifo.



quello su marchisio c'era lo riconosco, ma l'aribtro sta falsando la partita


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Due rigore inventati, non voglio più sentire nessun juventino che fanno i tanto belli rigore per il Milan quando a loro ne regalano a random.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Difficile.ma comunque fuori.



DR_1 ha scritto:


> Uno su Marchisio non dato.



Era il rigore più netto per la Juve


----------



## Hammer (5 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma c'erano i rigori della Juve?
> Il primo l'hanno fatto vedere da 45115614 metri di distanza,non si vede nemmeno come è messo il braccio di Maicon.
> Del secondo hanno mostrato due replay del piffero...



Il primo dubbio

Il secondo fuori area e FUORI TEMPO (30 secondi)


----------



## DannySa (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tanto adesso gli danno pure il terzo.
Per me il secondo non è rigore mai, soprattutto se te ne hanno già dato uno inesistente.; Keita va in scivolata e si toglie, il contatto potrebbe esserci ma non da stenderlo nel modo in cui è morto Pogba..


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ragazzi ma di che parliamo ? Gli hanno regalato 2 rigori non si può giocare contro la Juve punto e basta .


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, partita pazzesca.
> 
> Le uniche due vere squadre italiane.



E tu che pensavi che si potesse lottare per lo scudo


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Il secondo rigore dato 30 secondi dopo la finale del recupero....


----------



## Morghot (5 Ottobre 2014)

Vabbè il primo rigore lo ha dato per compensare quello su marchisio netto non dato, il secondo ha voluto fare il figo prendendo una decisione difficile... anche quello su totti non c'era, non ci sta capendo niente l'arbitro.


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2014)

Quello più evidente a favore della juve è quello non dato mi sembra su Marchisio all'inizio. 

Comunque sta di fatto che continuerà quest'aria avvelenata per chissà quanto tempo.


----------



## Aragorn (5 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> nettamente fuori, ma non era facile questo



Quoto, ma ho l'impressione è che anche fosse stato 10-15 cm più dietro avrebbe fischiato lo stesso


----------



## pennyhill (5 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Difficile.ma comunque fuori.
> 
> 
> 
> Era il rigore più netto per la Juve



Si parla veramente di centimetri, e l'arbitro deve giudicare a velocità normale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Tanto adesso gli danno pure il terzo.
> Per me il secondo non è rigore mai, soprattutto se te ne hanno già dato uno inesistente.; Keita va in scivolata e si toglie, il contatto potrebbe esserci ma non da stenderlo nel modo in cui è morto Pogba..



sono d'accordo, ora so come andrà la partita la roma avrà il pallino farà gioco e loro la vincono e se non ci riescono li aiuta l'arbitro..


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Uno su Marchisio non dato, il primo-secondo (della juve) si, il secondo-terzo era fuori dall'area quindi no. Quello della Roma c'era.
> 
> Ma l'arbitro ha dato di matto, pessima gestione fino ad ora anche per i falli, alcuni gialli dati troppo eccessivi e altri non dati molto più palesi.
> Non ho problemi a dire che questa partita a prescindere dal risultato è falsatissima, uno schifo.


Il primo della Juve è rigore perché non ci vedi , perché è fuori e secondo me neanche è fallo . Quello su marchisio tutto tranne che un rigore netto .


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Si parla veramente di centimetri, e l'arbitro deve giudicare a velocità normale.



infatti, ma a velocità normale non avrei dato neanche il fallo come dinamica


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Rocchi sta condizionando troppo la gara, ha sbagliato TUTTO.
Le squadre sono nervose e probabilmente ci sarà qualche espulso.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ragazzi i rigori c'erano tutt'e 3. Il primo forse è generoso, ma ci può stare.
Queste due squadre producono così tanto volume di gioco offensivo che le difese avversarie vanno in affanno sempre.

Risultato giusto e nessuno finora ha rubato nulla. Semmai l'arbitro è andato in palla dopo 5 minuti.


----------



## DR_1 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Quello su Totti per me c'era imho, ingenuità di Lichsteiner anche solo nel provare una cosa del genere, troppo plateale.

La gestione dei cartellini è ancora peggio comunque..


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2014)

comunque è una partita bellissima, le uniche due squadre decenti in italia


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quoto, ma ho l'impressione è che anche fosse stato 10-15 cm più dietro avrebbe fischiato lo stesso



si, davvero io speravo di vedere una partita di calcio, non una buffonata del genere, l'unica squadra a giocare è la roma..


----------



## Ruud (5 Ottobre 2014)

I due rigori per la Juve sono fuori area, però ce n'era uno all'inizio su Marchisio. Quello per la Roma invece nettissimo. Arbitro pessima ma certo non aiutato da giocatori che non fanno altro che protestare, sbraitare e fallacci da macelleria messicana.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> comunque è una partita bellissima, le uniche due squadre decenti in italia



la juve è indecente, forse sono io che la odio in maniera clamorosa, ma a parte il fatto che ha 2-3 campioni in squadra mi fa schifo il loro modo di interpretare le partite..


----------



## DannySa (5 Ottobre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Uno su Marchisio non dato, il primo-secondo (della juve) si, il secondo-terzo era fuori dall'area quindi no. Quello della Roma c'era.
> 
> Ma l'arbitro ha dato di matto, pessima gestione fino ad ora anche per i falli, alcuni gialli dati troppo eccessivi e altri non dati molto più palesi.
> Non ho problemi a dire che questa partita a prescindere dal risultato è falsatissima, uno schifo.



Si vede che il palazzo è contro la Juve.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

adesso siccome non può dare più rigori, scommetto in una espulsione per uno della roma


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Secondo me invece non c'era nessuno dei 3 rigori.
-Il primo braccio attaccato al corpo e comunque fuori area
-Il secondo la trattenuta la inizia totti e si porta dietro lichsteiner (che ha la "colpa" a quel punto di trattenere anche lui totti) 
-Il terzo fuori area anche se di poco (il + difficile da giudicare senza fermo immagine)


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Occhio che la Juve ha entrambi i centrali ammoniti


p.s. Ho rivisto il primo rigore: Maicon sembra fuori e l'arbitro aveva visto giusto (quindi hanno sbagliato gli assistenti).
Su Pogba è sulla linea, quindi rigore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece non c'era nessuno dei 3 rigori.
> -Il primo braccio attaccato al corpo e comunque fuori area
> -Il secondo la trattenuta la inizia totti e si porta dietro lichsteiner (che ha la "colpa" a quel punto di trattenere anche lui totti)
> -Il terzo fuori area anche se di poco (il + difficile da giudicare senza fermo immagine)



sono d'accordo, la partita se l'è inventata l'arbitro


----------



## DR_1 (5 Ottobre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Si vede che il palazzo è contro la Juve.



Commenti del genere non credo servano molto al topic, se Rocchi non ha il controllo della perdita non è colpa della Juve ne tantomeno della Roma.

Questo per almeno 2/3 giornate non mette piede su un campo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Occhio che la Juve ha entrambi i centrali ammoniti
> 
> 
> p.s. Ho rivisto il primo rigore: Maicon sembra fuori e l'arbitro aveva visto giusto (quindi hanno sbagliato gli assistenti).
> Su Pogba è sulla linea, quindi rigore.



mezzo piede sulla linea e l'altro mezzo fuori e l'altro piede totalmente fuori, quindi non è sulla linea..


----------



## Hammer (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Su Pogba è sulla linea, quindi rigore.



Rocchi però è in ritardo di 40 secondi sul fischio finale


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Occhio che la Juve ha entrambi i centrali ammoniti
> 
> 
> p.s. Ho rivisto il primo rigore: Maicon sembra fuori e l'arbitro aveva visto giusto (quindi hanno sbagliato gli assistenti).
> Su Pogba è sulla linea, quindi rigore.



I collaboratori è impossibile che vedessero!! Li è solo colpa di Rocchi che si fa influenzare dai gobbi. Si vede bene che gli dicono che la barriera era dentro l'area... peccato che maicon era avanzato di 1 metro.. quindi al massimo era giallo e punizione da ripetere


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

Nel dubbio si fischia PRO JUVE da quando esiste la serie A , solo collina aveva il coraggio di fischiare contro .


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ma sto Manolas è una bestia dai..dove lo hanno raccattato? Meno male che senza Benatia facevano schifo


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Manolas è una bestia dai..dove lo hanno raccattato? Meno male che senza Benatia facevano schifo



La differenza tra Sabatini e Galliani .


----------



## Liuk (5 Ottobre 2014)

Indipendentemente da come andrà a finire, direi che abbiamo capito chi deve vincere il campionato.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Deve crescere Pjanic se la Roma vuole vincere.

p.s. In questo momento siamo solo a -4 dalla vetta!!!


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Manolas è una bestia dai..dove lo hanno raccattato? Meno male che senza Benatia facevano schifo



Manolas ha fatto un Mondiale esagerato e la scorsa stagione in Champions ha sempre fatto ottime partite.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Manolas!

Mamma come gioca Tevez comunque...


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Non so chi sia peggio tra Llorente e Torres


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ma nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

chiellini mai ammonito, mai mai mai mai, i misteri del calcio


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Pjanic doveva segnare però


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente da come andrà a finire, direi che abbiamo capito chi deve vincere il campionato.



non c'è altro da aggiungere


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pjanic doveva segnare però



si ma non era neanche semplicissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Mamma mia questa di Manolas era fuori di 1 metro arbitri incompetenti.


----------



## robs91 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Manolas mi sembra un gran difensore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Manolas mi sembra un gran difensore.



il migliore della serie A


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

L'inutile destro..


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'inutile destro..



Speriamo che colpisci come ieri con Muntari


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

Che furto della Juve se pareggiano è una vergogna .


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Che furto della Juve se pareggiano è una vergogna .



è uno scandalo, se fossi un dirigente della roma mi presenterei in conferenza stampa per lamentarmi, non è possibile una roba simile


----------



## markjordan (5 Ottobre 2014)

manolas costa

i rigori si potevano dare ma un arbitro bravo e onesto non ne dava nessuo .....
ricordo che NOI con rocchi non vinciamo mai

daiiee forza lupi


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

WOW Moratta


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Segna ancora sto Morata alla fine lol


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Che furto della Juve se pareggiano è una vergogna .



Risultato giustissimo per quello che si è visto in campo invece. 
Quanti tiri ha fatto in porta la Roma? 0


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Dai che se finisce X siamo ancora in scia


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Stasera l'approccio di Florenzi è stato pessimo devo dire.


Madò Tevez che fenomeno


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Gol pazzesco di Bonucci 3-2 Juve


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

No vabbé....


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

No va beh Bonucci ahahahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Si vabbè ciao core


----------



## markjordan (5 Ottobre 2014)

.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

lo sapevo


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2014)

Vabbè millesimo scudetto ad ottobre.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

Niente. Quarto scuddetto


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

come voleva dimostrarsi è ancora il loro anno se segna pure sto qui dai.


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

GOAL IRREGOLARE , ladri ladri e ladri


----------



## Liuk (5 Ottobre 2014)

Vidal non era davanti al portiere in fuorigioco giusto?
Dategli lo scudetto ed evitiamo ste solite farse.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

No va beh pure questo da annullare la il disturbo di Vidal? sarebbe il massimo


----------



## Morghot (5 Ottobre 2014)

su 3 gol ce ne fosse mezzo non dubbio


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Se calcia quel pallone altre 1000 volte centra 1000 pianeti sparsi per l'universo


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Vidal non era davanti al portiere in fuorigioco giusto?
> Dategli lo scudetto ed evitiamo ste solite farse.



Si a quanto pare era da annullare, 3 gol ladrati voglio giocare in un altro campionato basta .


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Espulsi Morata e Manolas


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Morata espulso


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

3 gol ladrati comunque


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Questo è il risultato peggiore di tutti. Penso che la Juve sia davvero imprendibile. D'altronde lo dico da tempo: la Roma ha 14 titolari, la Juve ne ha 18/19. Il Campionato lo vinci così.

Ma soprattutto la Juventus ha un Tevez.... la Roma no. Totti non vale Tevez.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Manolas si merita minimo 3 giornate, acciuga che divide i due ahahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Questo è il risultato peggiore di tutti. Penso che la Juve sia davvero imprendibile. D'altronde lo dico da tempo: la Roma ha 14 titolari, la Juve ne ha 18/19. Il Campionato lo vinci così.
> 
> Ma soprattutto la Juventus ha un Tevez.... la Roma no. Totti non vale Tevez.



No la rube ha l'arbitro.. partita rubata.. rigori non c'erano cosi come il gol


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

Se fossi nella rima ritirerei la squadra . Senza dubbio


----------



## Dexter (5 Ottobre 2014)

Bianconeri ridicoli, Buffon che corre dalla sua porta e si fa tutto il campo per fare a botte? A quasi 40 anni suonati? Uomo imbarazzante


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

La Juve si deve vergognare .


----------



## markjordan (5 Ottobre 2014)

giocano sempre in 17 , nel dubbio sempre a favore


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tevez è un giocatore pazzesco che sposta gli equilibri da solo


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Questo è il risultato peggiore di tutti. Penso che la Juve sia davvero imprendibile. D'altronde lo dico da tempo: la Roma ha 14 titolari, la Juve ne ha 18/19. Il Campionato lo vinci così.
> 
> Ma soprattutto la Juventus ha un Tevez.... la Roma no. Totti non vale Tevez.



Hai dimenticato altro, gli Arbitri,la Roma avrebbe vinto 2-0, tutte e tre le reti sono da annullare


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tatticamente la Juve è assurda. Peccato che Inzaghi se l'è fatta addosso perché per caratteristiche proprio il Milan è la squadra che può fare più male alla Juventus.

Partita preparata benissimo da Allegri comunque. Gol fortuiti ma la Roma nel secondo tempo è stata NULLA.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Risultato giustissimo per quello che si è visto in campo invece.
> Quanti tiri ha fatto in porta la Roma? 0



ma finiscila juventino


----------



## Morghot (5 Ottobre 2014)

Massu ma basta con sta storia, se la rubava gli davano il rigore NETTO di marchisio all'inizio lol non aspettavano altro, è semplicemente il solito arbitro che si lascia sfuggire la partita e fa cose random sia a favore che contro entrambi.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Di cosa stiamo parlando? Ogni volta che c'è un minimo di lotta per lo scudetto e c'è la juventus di mezzo è così. Non hanno nemmeno la decenza di rubacchiare senza dar troppo nell'occhio. Vidal nel terzo gol è in fuorigioco di 3 metri ed è davanti al portiere. Ci troviamo di fronte ad un'ennesima farsa targata rubentus.


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ma Pirlo così esultante di cosa si fa? Da noi era perennemente narcolettico.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

La Roma NON ha un attaccante decisivo. Solo il 38enne Totti. Destro non può davvero circolare. E' uno scandalo a certi livelli.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

*Juve Roma 3-2 FINALE*


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Comunque storicamente la Roma sul più bello si è sempre afflosciata.
Così come si affloscia la Juventus in Champions.

La tradizione vuol dire....altroché!


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2014)

Meglio un Totti sulle ginocchia che Destrotfl.


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

[MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] Daje raga, non provocate gli altri utenti.


----------



## Dexter (5 Ottobre 2014)

Pjanic si è mangiato a metà secondo tempo il gol del 3-2...gol mangiato gol subito (in fuorigioco stile juve)


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Massu ma basta con sta storia, se la rubava gli davano il rigore NETTO di marchisio all'inizio lol non aspettavano altro, è semplicemente il solito arbitro che si lascia sfuggire la partita e fa cose random sia a favore che contro entrambi.



3 gol inesistenti, ma di che stiamo a parlare, ma basta daiii


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Complimenti per aver stra ladrato questa partita siete la vergogna del Piemonte a Torino solo il Torino.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Di cosa stiamo parlando? Ogni volta che c'è un minimo di lotta per lo scudetto e c'è la juventus di mezzo è così. Non hanno nemmeno la decenza di rubacchiare senza dar troppo nell'occhio. Vidal nel terzo gol è in fuorigioco di 3 metri ed è davanti al portiere. Ci troviamo di fronte ad un'ennesima farsa targata rubentus.



Hai ragione però la Roma è stata proprio timorosa. Hai visto che secondo tempo ha disputato?


La Juventus sta facendo quello che la Roma fece lo scorso anno nelle prime 10 partite... solo che la Juve s'è già tolta dalle scatole lo scontro diretto e altre partite rognose.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Juventino e allegriano , quanto sei in malafede da 1 a 10 ? Se c'è una squadra che meritava era la Roma .



ma anche uno juventino te lo ammette, ma che schifo sentire pure ste cose dopo una partita di questa che ti fa èassare la voglia di seguire questo sport


----------



## Gianni23 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Bianconeri ridicoli, Buffon che corre dalla sua porta e si fa tutto il campo per fare a botte? A quasi 40 anni suonati? Uomo imbarazzante



E' il capitano...


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Hai ragione però la Roma è stata proprio timorosa. Hai visto che secondo tempo ha disputato?
> 
> 
> La Juventus sta facendo quello che la Roma fece lo scorso anno nelle prime 10 partite... solo che la Juve s'è già tolta dalle scatole lo scontro diretto e altre partite rognose.



sai i due esterni alla lunga stancano, se larbitro te la tiene in equilibrio la partita poi vince chi ha più forza e la juve ha più forza, ma è una partita ladrata


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2014)

Arbitraggio veramente osceno,'sto Rocchi ha completamente falsato la partita.
E quarto scudetto di fila.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Juventino e allegriano , quanto sei in malafede da 1 a 10 ? Se c'è una squadra che meritava era la Roma .



Juventino sarai tu
La Roma quanti tiri ha fatto in porta, di grazia? 
La Juve ha rubato palesemente, ma nei 90 minuti ha dimostrato di credere di più nella vittoria.
La Roma ad un certo punto ha palesemente tirato i remi in barca anche fisicamente.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2014)

C'è da dire che se Juve e Roma giocassero con quest'intensità contro di noi, usciremmo dal campo con tipo 5 pizze sul groppone


----------



## markjordan (5 Ottobre 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Massu ma basta con sta storia, se la rubava gli davano il rigore NETTO di marchisio all'inizio lol non aspettavano altro, è semplicemente il solito arbitro che si lascia sfuggire la partita e fa cose random sia a favore che contro entrambi.


ma quale rigore dai, un leggero inciampo , allora quello di marchisio su menez era clamoroso


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Incredibile come Allegri sia passato da peggiore a migliore allenatore della serie A. Solo sulla nostra panchina non ne azzeccava una.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Ottobre 2014)

Una partita scandalosamente rubata, senza pudore.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Ottobre 2014)

Per qualche mese mi prendo una pausa dal calcio dopo questa partita.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Tatticamente la Juve è assurda. Peccato che quel farabutto di Inzaghi se l'è fatta addosso perché per caratteristiche proprio il Milan è la squadra che può fare più male alla Juventus.
> 
> Partita preparata benissimo da Allegri comunque. Gol fortuiti ma la Roma nel secondo tempo è stata NULLA.



Ma stai scherzando? La juve ha fatto RIDERE. Sed c'era una squadra che meritava era la Roma


----------



## Dexter (5 Ottobre 2014)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> E' il capitano...



Ah quindi il capitano si deve gettare nella mischia per far vedere a tutti che ce l'ha più grosso. Fossi un arbitro ammonirei tutti i portieri che a gioco fermo escono dalla porta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Juventino sarai tu
> La Roma quanti tiri ha fatto in porta, di grazia?
> La Juve ha rubato palesemente, ma nei 90 minuti ha dimostrato di credere di più nella vittoria.
> La Roma ad un certo punto ha palesemente tirato i remi in barca anche fisicamente.



ma la condiziona l'arbitro la partita, poi la juve mica è una squadretta che non fa nulla, ma cosi non si può giocare, questo non è calcio, io se fossi la roma tirirei i remi in barca e non lotterei più per lo scudetto, testa solo alla champions


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sai i due esterni alla lunga stancano, se larbitro te la tiene in equilibrio la partita poi vince chi ha più forza e la juve ha più forza, ma è una partita ladrata



Assolutamente. ma la Juve c'ha creduto di più. Stop.
Che abbia ladrato non è una novità.

Onestamente sono rimasto deluso dalla Roma... più che altro per l'atteggiamento.


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma anche uno juventino te lo ammette, ma che schifo sentire pure ste cose dopo una partita di questa che ti fa èassare la voglia di seguire questo sport



Lo scandalo è che ancora si commentano queste partite da un punto di vista tattico -tecnico quando sono da sempre falsate dall' arbitro e lo dico anche a favore dell'Inter quando c'era l'Inter ..... CON LA JUVE NON SI VINCE , quando sei in lotta con loro lo scudetto lo perdi sempre non c'è niente da fare !


----------



## Dexter (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Juventino sarai tu
> La Roma quanti tiri ha fatto in porta, di grazia?
> La Juve ha rubato palesemente, ma nei 90 minuti ha dimostrato di credere di più nella vittoria.
> La Roma ad un certo punto ha palesemente tirato i remi in barca anche fisicamente.



Se allegri allenasse la Roma staresti a parlare di una grande Roma....


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2014)

Io mi meraviglio di ancora si meraviglia. Da quando seguo il calcio va così. Cambiano i coprotagonisti ma protagonista principale è sempre lei: la juve. Va sempre a finire così. E' un dogma ormai.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come Allegri sia passato da peggiore a migliore allenatore della serie A. Solo sulla nostra panchina non ne azzeccava una.



vidal in panchina ragazzi, ha sbagliato tante cose, oggi la roma ha dominato fino a quando ha retto fisicamente. lascia stare il risultato..


----------



## Gianni23 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ah quindi il capitano si deve gettare nella mischia per far vedere a tutti che ce l'ha più grosso. Fossi un arbitro ammonirei tutti i portieri che a gioco fermo escono dalla porta.



Non hai capito. E' assolutamente normale che il capitano vada a sedare una possibile situazione difficile e a parlare con l'arbitro. Mica è andato li a prendere a pugni gli avversari. Se ti sembra strano non hai mai visto una partita di calcio.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ma stai scherzando? La juve ha fatto RIDERE. Sed c'era una squadra che meritava era la Roma



Meritava per cosa? Perché non è la Juve? Perché è simpatica? 
nel calcio merita chi nel corso dei 90 minuti crea più occasioni. La Juve ha creato più occasioni e maggior mole di gioco offensivo in generale.


----------



## accadde_domani (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Juventino sarai tu
> La Roma quanti tiri ha fatto in porta, di grazia?
> *La Juve ha rubato palesemente*, ma nei 90 minuti ha dimostrato di credere di più nella vittoria.
> La Roma ad un certo punto ha palesemente tirato i remi in barca anche fisicamente.


Se rubi palesemente non PUOI meritare la vittoria. Ma che ragionamento è mai questo? La Roma poi nel secondo tempo ha giocato meglio che nel primo e sfiorato di nuovo il vantaggio quando Pjanic ha sbagliato davanti alla porta.


----------



## markjordan (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Juventino sarai tu
> La Roma quanti tiri ha fatto in porta, di grazia?
> La Juve ha rubato palesemente, ma nei 90 minuti ha dimostrato di credere di più nella vittoria.
> La Roma ad un certo punto ha palesemente tirato i remi in barca anche fisicamente.


ma non conta , conta fare gol regolari

ricordo un pareggio milan udinese dove contai 20 palle gol del milan , clamorose ma 0-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Lo scandalo è che ancora si commentano queste partite da un punto di vista tattico -tecnico quando sono da sempre falsate dall' arbitro e lo dico anche a favore dell'Inter quando c'era l'Inter ..... CON LA JUVE NON SI VINCE , quando sei in lotta con loro lo scudetto lo perdi sempre non c'è niente da fare !



si ma io non voglio che si deve avere paura di dirlo, quelli della roma che vadano davanti le telecamere a costo di beccarsi multe a dure quello che pensano, una roba di questa non si può vedere, sta partita ladrata l'ha vista tutto il mondo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Ottobre 2014)

nei trend twitter c'è #ladri lol


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Allegri mi sa che s'è fatto finalmente un'idea su come andarono le cose con Muntari...


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. ma la Juve c'ha creduto di più. Stop.
> Che abbia ladrato non è una novità.
> 
> Onestamente sono rimasto deluso dalla Roma... più che altro per l'atteggiamento.



a me la roma è piaciuta molto


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Roma NON ha un attaccante decisivo. Solo il 38enne Totti. Destro non può davvero circolare. E' uno scandalo a certi livelli.



Eh si.. con mio fratello (tifa roma) lo diciamo da tempo...


----------



## davoreb (5 Ottobre 2014)

Che tristezza, non si può andare avanti cosi... Poi ci si chiede come mai non perde mai.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se allegri allenasse la Roma staresti a parlare di una grande Roma....



Allegri allena la Juve e io odio la Juve, dunque odio Allegri. Proprietà transitiva.
Lo stimo per alcune idee tattiche, ma non posso di certo dire che elogio la Juve perché c'è lui(per la cronaca sento di più Milan-Juve come partita che Milan-Inter...forse perché non sono di Milano e ho "lottato" per tutta la vita contro gli juventini della mia zona, e al Sud sono tanti).

La Juve c'ha creduto di più, stop.
La Roma per me ha pagato la stanchezza dell'impegno in Champions, perché ad un certo punto s'è proprio sgonfiata.


Ah, tra l'altro il migliore della Roma è stato *Keita * (e in seconda battuta Manolas) non a caso.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Hai ragione però la Roma è stata proprio timorosa. Hai visto che secondo tempo ha disputato?
> 
> 
> La Juventus sta facendo quello che la Roma fece lo scorso anno nelle prime 10 partite... solo che la Juve s'è già tolta dalle scatole lo scontro diretto e altre partite rognose.



La Roma non ha e non avrà mai il carattere e il dna di una grande squadra. Stasera mi ha stupito, visto che avevo previsto una netta vittoria bianconera, ma gli è mancato qualcosa. Per vincere in Italia loro hanno bisogno di 3 cose: 1 allenatore vincente, uno squadrone e che la juve incappi in un'annata no, perchè da che mondo è mondo, quando la juve lotta per lo scudetto, lo vince. (non l'ha vinto soltanto quando aveva Ancelotti in panchina, uno che coi titoli nazionali non ha un grande feeling).
Stà di fatto che stasera abbiamo assistito all'ennesimo scempio a favore dei gobbi. Quasi ai livelli del gol di Muntari, perchè 3 gol irregolari su 3 credo sia un record.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Meritava per cosa? Perché non è la Juve? Perché è simpatica?
> nel calcio merita chi nel corso dei 90 minuti crea più occasioni. La Juve ha creato più occasioni e maggior mole di gioco offensivo in generale.



Ma sei serio? la Juve a parte giochicchiare a ritmi ridicoli per 90 minuti cosa ha fatto? Occasioni? Quali? Quella di Pjanic nel secondo tempo, che se segna finisce 6-2?


----------



## Aragorn (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Juventino sarai tu
> La Roma quanti tiri ha fatto in porta, di grazia?
> *La Juve ha rubato palesemente, ma nei 90 minuti ha dimostrato di credere di più nella vittoria*.
> La Roma ad un certo punto ha palesemente tirato i remi in barca anche fisicamente.



Il fine giustifica i mezzi


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me la roma è piaciuta molto



Nel primo tempo anche a me. Nel secondo tempo non c'è stata.


----------



## Albijol (5 Ottobre 2014)

Fiero di tifare la mia squadra di onesti scarsoni, meglio perdere che rubare ininterrottamente dall'anno della fondazione. Vecchia ladrona, ti odierò per sempre.


----------



## Albijol (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Nel primo tempo anche a me. Nel secondo tempo non c'è stata.



Uscito Iturbe, finita la festa


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Nel primo tempo anche a me. Nel secondo tempo non c'è stata.



non sono robot, sono umani, il calo ci sta e onestamente me lo aspettavo, il problema è che il risultato del primo tempo doveva essere molto diverso


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Fiero di tifare la mia squadra di onesti scarsoni, meglio perdere che rubare ininterrottamente dall'anno della fondazione. Vecchia ladrona, ti odierò per sempre.



infatti, ma gli piace vincere cosi?? io mi vergognerei molto al loro posto, non vinci per meriti tuoi ma grazie agli altri, è anche peggio di perdere secondo me sta roba


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Partita strafalsata da Rocchi, un primo tempo abominevole dell'arbitro che dovrebbe essere sospeso per un paio di giornate.

Detto questo, la Juve l'ho vista più pericolosa della Roma in alcuni frangenti, anche se il pareggio sarebbe stato il risultato migliore.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio? la Juve a parte giochicchiare a ritmi ridicoli per 90 minuti cosa ha fatto? Occasioni? Quali? Quella di Pjanic nel secondo tempo, che se segna finisce 6-2?


Beh, se Chiellini segnava di testa su corner la Juve ne faceva altri 5 allora.
Chiellini di testa su corner, Pogba che controlla male solo davanti al portiere, traversa di Morata, Bonucci gol.

Iturbe gol, Gervinho (strappo di Bonucci), Pjanic.

queste le occasioni più clamorose. Più o meno equilibrate (4-3 per la Juve) ma la Juve c'ha creduto di più.

detto questo ha LADRATO come al solito.


----------



## Serginho (5 Ottobre 2014)

Quest'arbitro andrebbe sospeso, invece state certi che arbitrerà altre partite importanti, dove farà chiaramente altri danni


----------



## robs91 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Diciamo ,anche, che la Roma gioca con gli stessi centrocampisti da un paio di giornate, perchè Strootman e De Rossi sono infortunati.Quindi è normale che nel finale abbiano sofferto un po' la fisicità della Juve.
Il risultato più giusti sarebbe stato il pareggio,ma tant'è...


----------



## Albijol (5 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti, ma gli piace vincere cosi?? io mi vergognerei molto al loro posto, non vinci per meriti tuoi ma grazie agli altri, è anche peggio di perdere secondo me sta roba



Guarda ancora io mi vergogno del terzo posto rubacchiato ai danni della Fiorentina, qua gli juventini non solo godono quando rubano ma addirittura sono pure negazionisti!!! Per loro è tutto regolare ROTFL


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Uscito Iturbe, finita la festa



Vero... Giusta osservazione. La differenza per la Roma l'ha fatta Iturbe senza dubbio. Come ho detto, Florenzi è entrato in campo M A L I S S I M O ! ! ! [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION], come si stancano quelli della Roma si stancano anche quelli della Juve.
Penso che, però, i romanisti abbiano sofferto di più l'impegno infrasettimanale.

Tra l'altro vedo adesso che il mani di Maicon in realtà, oltre che fuori, è anche a protezione del volto... quindi non sarebbe manco fallo (al limite si ripete se Maicon si è staccato dalla barriera e lo ammonisci).


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Diciamo ,anche, che la Roma gioca con gli stessi centrocampisti da un paio di giornate, perchè Strootman e De Rossi sono infortunati.Quindi è normale che nel finale abbiano sofferto un po' la fisicità della Juve.
> Il risultato più giusti sarebbe stato il pareggio,ma tant'è...



Infatti Pjanic soprattutto è stato pessimo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2014)

la più grossa vergogna degli ultimi 3 anni, ma vabbè, ormai l'andazzo è questo


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Guarda ancora io mi vergogno del terzo posto rubacchiato ai danni della Fiorentina, qua gli juventini non solo godono quando rubano ma addirittura sono pure negazionisti!!! Per loro è tutto regolare ROTFL



ma infatti, io mi vergogno anche quando giochiamo male e con allegri facevamo schifo, a loro interessa solo il risultato, io seguo questo sport perchè lo amo, mi piace vedere le partite, se a loro interessa solo il risultato potrebbero guardare anche la pallavolo o il cricket, non capisco che piacere ci trovano


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Vero... Giusta osservazione. La differenza per la Roma l'ha fatta Iturbe senza dubbio. Come ho detto, Florenzi è entrato in campo M A L I S S I M O ! ! ! [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION], come si stancano quelli della Roma si stancano anche quelli della Juve.
> Penso che, però, i romanisti abbiano sofferto di più l'impegno infrasettimanale.
> 
> Tra l'altro vedo adesso che il mani di Maicon in realtà, oltre che fuori, è anche a protezione del volto... quindi non sarebbe manco fallo (al limite si ripete se Maicon si è staccato dalla barriera e lo ammonisci).



vero che si stancano ma la juve ha più forza, vince le partite a livello fisico, se si stanca gervinho e iturbe che sono due saette è ovvio che è diverso


----------



## juventino (5 Ottobre 2014)

Partita falsata da un arbitro incapace di gestirla. I rigori ci stavano tutti tranne quello di Maicon, ma va detto che all'inizio c'è ne stava uno nettissimo per la Juventus. Il gol che ha deciso la partita si poteva benissimo annullare, il pari sarebbe stato il risultato più giusto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Partita falsata da un arbitro incapace di gestirla. I rigori ci stavano tutti tranne quello di Maicon, ma va detto che all'inizio c'è ne stava uno nettissimo per la Juventus. Il gol che ha deciso la partita si poteva benissimo annullare, il pari sarebbe stato il risultato più giusto.



il primo tempo non si è giocato a calcio e l'arbitro ha condizionato tutto


----------



## accadde_domani (5 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Partita falsata da un arbitro incapace di gestirla. I rigori ci stavano tutti tranne quello di Maicon, ma va detto che all'inizio c'è ne stava uno nettissimo per la Juventus. Il gol che ha deciso la partita si poteva benissimo annullare, il pari sarebbe stato il risultato più giusto.


Sei da stimare per la tua obiettività. Ma è pazzesco che accadano queste cose in un match di questa importanza.


----------



## Sherlocked (5 Ottobre 2014)

Furto con scasso alla juventina. Solito, classico, scontato. Complimenti alla Roma, vittima di turno della mafia di stampo bianconero.


----------



## Hammer (5 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Partita falsata da un arbitro incapace di gestirla. I rigori ci stavano tutti tranne quello di Maicon, ma va detto che all'inizio c'è ne stava uno nettissimo per la Juventus. Il gol che ha deciso la partita si poteva benissimo annullare, il pari sarebbe stato il risultato più giusto.



Quando uno juventino si dimostra obiettivo (non banale, attenzione) va riconosciuto


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Juventino sarai tu
> La Roma quanti tiri ha fatto in porta, di grazia?
> La Juve ha rubato palesemente, ma nei 90 minuti ha dimostrato di credere di più nella vittoria.
> La Roma ad un certo punto ha palesemente tirato i remi in barca anche fisicamente.


Ti commenti da solo , sei perfetto per andare a commentare a Sky calcio show insieme alla D'Amico , la Roma ha giocato meglio a calcio della Juve , la Juve è più forte fisicamente ma in ogni caso ogni commento è superfluo visto che tutti e 3 goal alla moviola della Juve sono IRREGOLARI . Io parlo di fatti te idolatra pure il tuo allegri , intanto conte lo scorso anno alla Roma non gli ha mai fatto vedere palla mentre stasera se tu fossi imparziale come minimo ammetteresti che la Roma poco ma sicuro non è stata inferiore alla Juve .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Ottobre 2014)

Solidarietà per gli amici romanisti. Un furto simile ricorda quelli dei tempi di Moggi. Il problema, come ovvio, non era lui ma la famiglia Agnelli. Guarda caso da quando sono tornati a comandare loro (2011), si rivedono certe cose in campo.

Oggi entrambi i rigori non c'erano e il terzo goal è identico al nostro annullato nel 2003 in finale a Manchester.


----------



## juventino (5 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il primo tempo non si è giocato a calcio e l'arbitro ha condizionato tutto



Nel primo tempo si sono presi tutti a calci, ma la Roma qualcosa in più lo aveva fatto. Nel secondo la Roma ha accusato la stanchezza per gli impegni Champions e la Juve ha fatto meglio.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Ottobre 2014)

Avevo detto che se la Juve non avesse rubato la roma avrebbe vinto con 2 goal di scarto.
Ecco che si è avverato tutto.

La Juve ha rubato 3 goal..La Roma ne ha fatti 2 regolari.

Ecco la differenza che c'è tra Roma e Juve 2 goal di differenza.
La Roma è più forte,gioca meglio,ma è onesta..La Juve è solo la morte di questo sport bellissimo.
Andrebbe radiata.

Ho visto la partita con una ragazza che di calcio non capisce nulla,anzi manco gli piace...Mi ha fatto questa domanda: Perché l'arbitro aiuta sempre quelli vestiti di bianco?

Tirate voi le somme.

Bye Bye calcio è stato bello guardarti,finché non t'hanno ammazzato.


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Avevo detto che se la Juve non avesse rubato la roma avrebbe vinto con 2 goal di scarto.
> Ecco che si è avverato tutto.
> 
> La Juve ha rubato 3 goal..La Roma ne ha fatti 2 regolari.
> ...



Quoto con il sangue .


----------



## Liuk (5 Ottobre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Quest'arbitro andrebbe sospeso, invece state certi che arbitrerà altre partite importanti, dove farà chiaramente altri danni



Perché dovrebbero sospenderlo? Ha fatto quello che doveva fare e lo ha fatto alla perfezione.
3 punti alla Juve e missione compiuta.


----------



## markjordan (5 Ottobre 2014)

quello che non capisco ed e' quello he puzza
sul primo rigore rocchi lo vede fuori , bravo ma cosa fischi ? se maicon esce di + di 1 metro e' da ribattere , non ha senso


----------



## Sherlocked (5 Ottobre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Solidarietà per gli amici romanisti. Un furto simile ricorda quelli dei tempi di Moggi. Il problema, come ovvio, non era lui ma la famiglia Agnelli. Guarda caso da quando sono tornati a comandare loro (2011), si rivedono certe cose in campo.
> 
> Oggi entrambi i rigori non c'erano e il terzo goal è identico al nostro annullato nel 2003 in finale a Manchester.



Assioma.


----------



## Tom! (5 Ottobre 2014)

Mamma mia ragazzi che partita, bellissima. 

Se ci tenete a parlare degli episodi vi dico la mia.
L'arbitro si è fatto letteralmente sfuggire di mano la partita:
-C'era un grosso rigore per la juve con intervento da ultimo uomo, non dato.
-Rigore inesistente per la juve su Maicon.
-Rigore per la roma che nasce da un calcio di punizione INESISTENTE.
-Rigore per la roma abbastanza dubbio, si trattengono entrambi e Totti trascina giù lo svizzero, ma per colpa dell'ingenuità di Litchsteiner l'arbitro dà il penalty.
-Rigore per la juve giusto, il fallo è sulla linea. 

Il primo tempo abbiamo distrutto totalmente la Roma, che poi è rientrata in partita da quel calcio di punizione dubbio.
Comunque la Roma è una gran bella squadra. Manolas monumentale, Iturbe sorprendente.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ragazzi che partita, bellissima.
> 
> Se ci tenete a parlare degli episodi vi dico la mia.
> L'arbitro si è fatto letteralmente sfuggire di mano la partita:
> ...


----------



## pennyhill (5 Ottobre 2014)

Su mediaset hanno detto su Pogba era rigore?


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Ottobre 2014)

Vorrei dire una cosa: Manolas è un fenomeno!E' già più forte di Benattia...Mamma mia che giocatore..Davvero è pazzesco.
Ma poi perché hanno espulso garcia?E perché hanno ammonito totti?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Ottobre 2014)

[MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] non sono d'accordo sul rigore non fischiato. Il difensore della Roma (perdonami non ricordo chi fosse) ha messo solamente la mano sulla schiena di Marchisio, e il giocatore della Juve si è inciampato da solo quasi. Ma non stiamo tanto a disquisire su queste cose, alla fine la Juve la vittoria l'ha meritata.
Per il resto la tua analisi è corretta.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ahahaha oddio adesso escono le foto simpatiche


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Ottobre 2014)

Mi rivolgo a tutti gli Juventini: Ma come diavolo fate a parlare del rigore di Pogba?Non vi vergognate?E' una domanda onesta eh...
A parte che era fuori area,ma poi è stato fischiato 30 cavoli di secondo dopo che era scaduto il recupero!!

30 secondi dopo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ma di che stiamo parlando??

Lupin vi allaccia le scarpe.


----------



## Sherlocked (5 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Tatticamente la Juve è assurda. Peccato che quel farabutto di Inzaghi se l'è fatta addosso perché per caratteristiche proprio il Milan è la squadra che può fare più male alla Juventus.
> 
> Partita preparata benissimo da Allegri comunque. Gol fortuiti ma la Roma nel secondo tempo è stata NULLA.



Non so veramente che partita hai visto. Se segnava Pjanic finiva 20-2. Partita decisa dall'episodio del rigore inesistente del 2-2, con la Roma nettamente superiore alla squadra mafiosa sotto tutti i punti di vista. Allegri non c'ha capito una mazza di niente, essendo per metà uomo e per metà capra, essere mitologico avvistato dalle parti di Sassuolo sul 4-3 contro il Milan.


----------



## blue76 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Leggo sempre dopo ste partite che smettete di guardare il calcio, voi e qualsiasi altro tifoso di qualsiasi squadra, e parlo anche di tifosi juventini...
Ma chi ama davvero il calcio, come me, lo guarda cmq anche quando ci sono clamorose decisioni contro la squadra del cuore...
Il calcio non è solo 1 partita, ci sono state partite incasinate come questa e ce ne saranno ancora, in tutto il mondo, e se si seguisse il discorso di non guardare più il calcio, allora il calcio stesso non esisterebbe più per mancanza di tifosi... 

Oggi sicuramente partita segnata dall'arbitro che ha sbagliato di tutto e di più, ma bisogna capirli anche gli arbitri, mica hanno mille moviole da guardare... e devono decidere tutto in pochi secondi in un clima spesso rovente... ci sta che possano sbagliare, e sono pronta a dirlo anche quando toppano in modo clamoroso contro di noi. Perchè io tifo Juve si, ma tifo il calcio in generale, tanto da guardare anche partite di squadre che odio profondamente... sempre calcio è...
Quindi meno tensioni, e più tifo e comprensione. Il calcio non è una scienza esatta...

Detto questo SEMPRE FORZA JUVE!!!


----------



## Tom! (5 Ottobre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>




Vidal non ostacola Scorspski, traccia la linea dal punto in cui bonucci colpisce il pallone e il portiere della Roma, poi fallo anche per la seconda immagine.
Per come erano esagitati gli animi fidati che se il portiere della Roma fosse stato ostacolato sarebbe saltato addosso all'arbitro per poi prenderlo a calci e pugni.

Intanto colgo l'occasione per quotare l'utente sopra di me, ogni volta che c'è una partita superlativa si sta lì a fare polemica, per far mangiare le tv e i giornali.
Quando ci sono partite così nervose e aggressive può succedere di tutto.


----------



## Sherlocked (5 Ottobre 2014)

Poi ragazzi quando a fine stagione scriverò che la juve ha vinto lo scudetto grazie a quei 7-8-9 punti rubati per strada, e voi mi direte " ma no, sono superiori a tutti in italia eccetera".....non dite che non vi avevo avvertito. Partita che RUBA 3 (TRE) punti alla Roma. Vediamo alla fine se saranno decisivi o meno.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Ottobre 2014)

blue76 ha scritto:


> Leggo sempre dopo ste partite che smettete di guardare il calcio, voi e qualsiasi altro tifoso di qualsiasi squadra, e parlo anche di tifosi juventini...
> Ma chi ama davvero il calcio, come me, lo guarda cmq anche quando ci sono clamorose decisioni contro la squadra del cuore...
> Il calcio non è solo 1 partita, ci sono state partite incasinate come questa e ce ne saranno ancora, in tutto il mondo, e se si seguisse il discorso di non guardare più il calcio, allora il calcio stesso non esisterebbe più per mancanza di tifosi...
> 
> ...



Ti credo che dici ste cose,sei Juventina...E' per la gente come te che il calcio sta andando a rotoli,renditi conto.
Per i tifosi come te,che negano l'evidenza,che trovano una scusa ad ogni cosa..
Che non ammettono mai che la propria squadra ruba,poi che succede?Andate in Europa,dove non potete comprare gli arbitri e fate solo figure di m. fatti due conti.E te lo dico io,il calcio non è stato Juve - Roma,quello non era calcio.

Il calcio vero è altro,perché Juve - Roma è stata la morte de calcio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ragazzi che partita, bellissima.
> 
> Se ci tenete a parlare degli episodi vi dico la mia.
> L'arbitro si è fatto letteralmente sfuggire di mano la partita:
> ...



obbiettività questa sconosciuta come la dignità del resto


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2014)

Rendiamoci conto che *Allegri* si avvia verso il secondo Scudo....


----------



## blue76 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ti credo che dici ste cose,sei Juventina...E' per la gente come te che il calcio sta andando a rotoli,renditi conto.
> Per i tifosi come te,che negano l'evidenza,che trovano una scusa ad ogni cosa..
> Che non ammettono mai che la propria squadra ruba,poi che succede?Andate in Europa,dove non potete comprare gli arbitri e fate solo figure di m. fatti due conti.E te lo dico io,il calcio non è stato Juve - Roma,quello non era calcio.
> 
> Il calcio vero è altro,perché Juve - Roma è stata la morte de calcio.




Lo direi se fossi tifosa di qualsiasi squadra!


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ti credo che dici ste cose,sei Juventina...E' per la gente come te che il calcio sta andando a rotoli,renditi conto.
> Per i tifosi come te,che negano l'evidenza,che trovano una scusa ad ogni cosa..
> Che non ammettono mai che la propria squadra ruba,poi che succede?Andate in Europa,dove non potete comprare gli arbitri e fate solo figure di m. fatti due conti.E te lo dico io,il calcio non è stato Juve - Roma,quello non era calcio.
> 
> Il calcio vero è altro,perché Juve - Roma è stata la morte de calcio.



infatti, ma è dura spiegarglielo, purtroppo o non capiscono o non vogliono capire


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

blue76 ha scritto:


> Lo direi se fossi tifosa di qualsiasi squadra!



non è cosi, sei di parte e per te diventa più difficile analizzare la situazione


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che *Allegri* si avvia verso il secondo Scudo....



anche mia nonna lo vince in questo modo


----------



## Tom! (5 Ottobre 2014)

Comunque è intaressante questa situazione.
Leggo la vostra rabbia (ingiustificata tra l'altro), ma non capisco verso chi sia rivolta, il palazzo? 
Mai come quest'anno sappiamo TUTTI che il palazzo è molto ostile alla juve.
Quindi con chi prendersela? Con la casta degli arbitri, che dall'antologia sono dentro il palazzo? 
Una lotta intestina? 

Io parlerei più di quello che si è visto sul campo, ma questa è una mia curiosità.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Ottobre 2014)

blue76 ha scritto:


> Lo direi se fossi tifosa di qualsiasi squadra!



Ah si?Non cambia nulla,fatti lo stesso un applauso.Il calcio lo state uccidendo.

Siete come i politici,loro stanno facendo fallire il nostro paese,voi state uccidendo il calcio!Anzi...Ormai l'avete già ucciso.
Credere ad una Juve onesta è come credere che i politici Italiani siano onesti.

Fatti due conti!Il calcio vero,non è questo.Meglio guardare giocare i pulicini di qualsiasi paesello che la Juve..Quello è calcio vero,non la porcheria che mette in atto la Juve.

Per fortuna c'è la Champions che fa vedere al mondo intero che squadra è la Rubentus senza arbitri a favore.



Tom! ha scritto:


> Comunque è intaressante questa situazione.
> Leggo la vostra rabbia (ingiustificata tra l'altro), ma non capisco verso chi sia rivolta, il palazzo?
> Mai come quest'anno sappiamo TUTTI che il palazzo è molto ostile alla juve.
> Quindi con chi prendersela? Con la casta degli arbitri, che dall'antologia sono dentro il palazzo?
> ...



Avete tirato fuori i soldi e avete pagato Rocchi..Come fate danni e anni con gli arbitri nei match clou.
Siete il male!Dovreste essere radiati dal calcio.


----------



## Sherlocked (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tom ragazzi secondo me ha residenza a Narnia


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Ottobre 2014)

Che furto,mamma mia!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2014)

Dichiarazioni pesanti di Totti,vedrete che lo squalificano pure


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni pesanti di Totti,vedrete che lo squalificano pure



Che ha detto er capitano?


----------



## Tom! (5 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> obbiettività questa sconosciuta come la dignità del resto



Superdi' se gli episodi fossero stati invertiti tu qua staresti parlando di santo Rocchi che ha cacciato le palle per dare 2 rigori contro la juve, sacrosanti. 
Staresti parlando della punizione sulla quale è nata la punzione che genera il gol di totti (in questo caso bianconero) e della trattenuta reciproca successiva in area.

Non cacciamo in mezzo la dignità per cose del genere, anche se siamo con la bava alla bocca perché si sa che la juve la si odia da 100 anni.


----------



## blue76 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Vabbè sto zitta, continuerò a seguire il forum in silenzio come ho sempre fatto... E a seguire e tifare lo sport più bello del mondo.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Ottobre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Che ha detto er capitano?



Troppa la delusione?
"Adesso la rabbia c'è e tanta. Siamo una grande squadra e dobbiamo rialzare subito la testa. Di questa gara se ne parlerà tantissimo, loro dovrebbero fare un campionato a parte l'ho sempre detto. O con le buone o con le cattive vincono sempre".

Siete stati battuti dall'arbitro?
"Non dalla Juve, sicuramente. I tre episodi hanno condizionato la gara che volevamo assolutamente vincere. Quello che avevamo visto dai replay li avevamo già visti in campo".

Mi spieghi il tuo stato d'animo?
"E' giù, mi dispiace tantissimo dopo una buona prestazione. Siamo venuti a giocarci questa partita, poi è successo quello che è successo e ci ha condizionato la gara. Questi episodi, è brutto dirlo, ma è anni che capitano. E alla fine ci condizionano le annate".


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Superdi' se gli episodi fossero stati invertiti tu qua staresti parlando di santo Rocchi che ha cacciato le palle per dare 2 rigori contro la juve, sacrosanti.
> Staresti parlando della punizione sulla quale è nata la punzione che genera il gol di totti (in questo caso bianconero) e della trattenuta reciproca successiva in area.
> 
> Non cacciamo in mezzo la dignità per cose del genere, anche se siamo con la bava alla bocca perché si sa che la juve la si odia da 100 anni.



può darsi perchè finalmente sarebbe stata favorita la roma e non la juve, ma questo ahimè non accade mai, non può essere che nel dubbio si arbitri solo in un unica direzione


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Ottobre 2014)

blue76 ha scritto:


> Vabbè sto zitta, continuerò a seguire il forum in silenzio come ho sempre fatto... E a seguire e tifare lo sport più bello del mondo.



Come ti pare.Io ho detto la mia e basta eh.Non sono Dio,è solo un mio pensiero.Non lo devi mica prendere come legge


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Che ha detto er capitano?



*Totti: “Sono molto giù, mi dispiace tantissimo. Siamo venuti a Torino a giocare una grande partita, sono anni che capitano sempre gli stessi episodi, che spesso rovinano le annate. Non siamo stati battuti dalla Juve, non so se lo siamo stati dall’arbitro. Siamo una grande squadra e dobbiamo rialzare subito la testa. Se ne parlerà tanto di questa partita. Queste squadre dovrebbero fare un campionato a parte, alla fine vincono sempre. Non sono io a parlare, vorrebbe dirle tutta Italia queste cose. Nessuno dei tre gol è stato regolare. Come è impossibile non vedere certe cose? Lascio a voi, perchè se parlo io mi squalificano. Loro sono una squadra formidabile, non è giusto che succeda questo ogni volta”*


----------



## accadde_domani (5 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Totti: “Sono molto giù, mi dispiace tantissimo. Siamo venuti a Torino a giocare una grande partita, sono anni che capitano sempre gli stessi episodi, che spesso rovinano le annate. Non siamo stati battuti dalla Juve, non so se lo siamo stati dall’arbitro. Siamo una grande squadra e dobbiamo rialzare subito la testa. Se ne parlerà tanto di questa partita. Queste squadre dovrebbero fare un campionato a parte, alla fine vincono sempre. Non sono io a parlare, vorrebbe dirle tutta Italia queste cose. Nessuno dei tre gol è stato regolare. Come è impossibile non vedere certe cose? Lascio a voi, perchè se parlo io mi squalificano. Loro sono una squadra formidabile, non è giusto che succeda questo ogni volta”*


Dichiarazioni ineccepibili.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Totti: “Sono molto giù, mi dispiace tantissimo. Siamo venuti a Torino a giocare una grande partita, sono anni che capitano sempre gli stessi episodi, che spesso rovinano le annate. Non siamo stati battuti dalla Juve, non so se lo siamo stati dall’arbitro. Siamo una grande squadra e dobbiamo rialzare subito la testa. Se ne parlerà tanto di questa partita. Queste squadre dovrebbero fare un campionato a parte, alla fine vincono sempre. Non sono io a parlare, vorrebbe dirle tutta Italia queste cose. Nessuno dei tre gol è stato regolare. Come è impossibile non vedere certe cose? Lascio a voi, perchè se parlo io mi squalificano. Loro sono una squadra formidabile, non è giusto che succeda questo ogni volta”*



Grazie Zazà 

Povero Totti...Posso solo immaginare la sua delusione,essere li sul campo,giocare,lottare e venire derubati cosi..Chissà quando gli passerà la delusione..

Comunque lui a differenza pure di Buffon è un vero uomo.Almeno ha il coraggio di dire cosa pensa,quello che pensa tutta l'Italia.
Grande Totti!


----------



## Tom! (5 Ottobre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> *Avete tirato fuori i soldi e avete pagato Rocchi.*.Come fate danni e anni con gli arbitri nei match clou.
> Siete il male!Dovreste essere radiati dal calcio.



Ah.

Cioè davvero lo ha scritto?.... si, lo ha scritto davvero.

Bene, ragazzi dopo questo vi lascio "analizzare la partita" da soli.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Totti: “Sono molto giù, mi dispiace tantissimo. Siamo venuti a Torino a giocare una grande partita, sono anni che capitano sempre gli stessi episodi, che spesso rovinano le annate. Non siamo stati battuti dalla Juve, non so se lo siamo stati dall’arbitro. Siamo una grande squadra e dobbiamo rialzare subito la testa. Se ne parlerà tanto di questa partita. Queste squadre dovrebbero fare un campionato a parte, alla fine vincono sempre. Non sono io a parlare, vorrebbe dirle tutta Italia queste cose. Nessuno dei tre gol è stato regolare. Come è impossibile non vedere certe cose? Lascio a voi, perchè se parlo io mi squalificano. Loro sono una squadra formidabile, non è giusto che succeda questo ogni volta”*



perfetto e ha pienamente ragione


----------



## vota DC (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Comunque è intaressante questa situazione.
> Leggo la vostra rabbia (ingiustificata tra l'altro), ma non capisco verso chi sia rivolta, il palazzo?
> Mai come quest'anno sappiamo TUTTI che il palazzo è molto ostile alla juve.
> Quindi con chi prendersela? Con la casta degli arbitri, che dall'antologia sono dentro il palazzo?
> ...



Ma appunto il palazzo vuole che la Juventus sia una nullità odiata che vinca gli scudetti a casa e continui ad essere derisa all'estero, per questo motivo fa di tutto perché Allegri venga confermato e che i giocatori con i crociati frantumati continuino ad andare in campo pensando di essere fisicamente a posto.


----------



## Sherlocked (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ah.
> 
> Cioè davvero lo ha scritto?.... si, lo ha scritto davvero.
> 
> Bene, ragazzi dopo questo vi lascio "analizzare la partita" da soli.



Grazie al cielo, però mantieni la parola.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ah.
> 
> Cioè davvero lo ha scritto?.... si, lo ha scritto davvero.
> 
> Bene, ragazzi dopo questo vi lascio "analizzare la partita" da soli.



Si l'ho scritto e lo ribadisco.E' da tutta la vita che rubate,il famoso rigore su Ronaldo,il Goal di Muntari e oggi la partita con la Roma.
3 goal avete rubato!!3!!Ma ti rendi conto o no?

Vuoi arrivare a dirmi che il calcio è uno sport onesto e pulito?Mi prendi in giro vero?

Credo che tu abbia almeno 20 anni e non 7...Quindi mi vien difficile pensare al fatto che tu possa essere ingenuo.
Apri gli occhi,avete rubato.
Il calcio non è pulito.


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ah.
> 
> Cioè davvero lo ha scritto?.... si, lo ha scritto davvero.
> 
> Bene, ragazzi dopo questo vi lascio "analizzare la partita" da soli.



Ma hai anche il coraggio di parlare ? Ma non hai vecchia signora per fare il gobbo ladro ? Devi venire qua a prenderci tutti per i fondelli ? Mi dispiace ma qualcuno ancora non ha l'anello al naso .


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si l'ho scritto e lo ribadisco.E' da tutta la vita che rubate,il famoso rigore su Ronaldo,il Goal di Muntari e oggi la partita con la Roma.
> 3 goal avete rubato!!3!!Ma ti rendi conto o no?
> 
> Vuoi arrivare a dirmi che il calcio è uno sport onesto e pulito?Mi prendi in giro vero?
> ...



perdi solo tempo e fatica a spiegarglielo, sono juventini, non capiranno mai, per loro è normale cosi perchè è sempre stato cosi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Totti: “Sono molto giù, mi dispiace tantissimo. Siamo venuti a Torino a giocare una grande partita, sono anni che capitano sempre gli stessi episodi, che spesso rovinano le annate. Non siamo stati battuti dalla Juve, non so se lo siamo stati dall’arbitro. Siamo una grande squadra e dobbiamo rialzare subito la testa. Se ne parlerà tanto di questa partita. Queste squadre dovrebbero fare un campionato a parte, alla fine vincono sempre. Non sono io a parlare, vorrebbe dirle tutta Italia queste cose. Nessuno dei tre gol è stato regolare. Come è impossibile non vedere certe cose? Lascio a voi, perchè se parlo io mi squalificano. Loro sono una squadra formidabile, non è giusto che succeda questo ogni volta”*



Per una volta tanto, onore a Totti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Totti: “Sono molto giù, mi dispiace tantissimo. Siamo venuti a Torino a giocare una grande partita, sono anni che capitano sempre gli stessi episodi, che spesso rovinano le annate. Non siamo stati battuti dalla Juve, non so se lo siamo stati dall’arbitro. Siamo una grande squadra e dobbiamo rialzare subito la testa. Se ne parlerà tanto di questa partita. Queste squadre dovrebbero fare un campionato a parte, alla fine vincono sempre. Non sono io a parlare, vorrebbe dirle tutta Italia queste cose. Nessuno dei tre gol è stato regolare. Come è impossibile non vedere certe cose? Lascio a voi, perchè se parlo io mi squalificano. Loro sono una squadra formidabile, non è giusto che succeda questo ogni volta”*



tanta stima per totti

sono troppi, troppi i campioni costretti ad arrivare secondi sul campo per le porcherie di questa pseudo realtà "calcistica"


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

Il calcio è sempre più malato e nessun giornalista ha il coraggio di dirlo , che tristezza che mi fanno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Il calcio è sempre più malato e nessun giornalista ha il coraggio di dirlo , che tristezza che mi fanno.



il peggio la juve l'ha dato negli anni 60/70 comunque in quanto a ladrate, roba che i 3 gol di oggi sono nulla a confronto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tranquilli, la Juve non lo vincerà questo campionato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, la Juve non lo vincerà questo campionato.



in casa le vincerà sempre tutte, ma anche in trasferta nessuno è in grado di batterli, possono fare qualcosa solo napoli e forse fiorentina


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> in casa le vincerà sempre tutte, ma anche in trasferta nessuno è in grado di batterli, possono fare qualcosa solo napoli e forse fiorentina


Avete buoni motivi per credere ciò, io dico soltanto che non lo vinceranno con Allegri.


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, la Juve non lo vincerà questo campionato.



Mah alla fine la Roma potrebbe avere anche uno strascico da questa partita , intanto a manolas daranno 3 giornate e magari ne danno 3 anche a Totti , credo lo rivincerà la Juve anche perché avranno altre occasioni per rubare , detto questo forza Roma forza calcio .


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Il calcio è sempre più malato e nessun giornalista ha il coraggio di dirlo , che tristezza che mi fanno.



l'abbiamo vissuta sulla nostra pelle due anni fa e adesso dal di fuori è ancora evidente, non è cambiato nulla, non avrei motivo per dire queste cosi a caso solo perchè odio la juve, dai è una roba clamorosa quella che abbiamo visto oggi, è da quando hanno quello stadio che è diventato impossibile giocare a calcio contro di loro, qua non si tratta solo episodi, si tratta di una partita arbitrata a rendere impossibile il gioco in campo, l'arbitro l'ha fatta diventare una guerra e all'interno di questa guerra ha tirato dal cilindro 3 episodi per farli vincere, prima ha dato il rigore inesistente alla juve, poi per non far capire nulla ha cercato per 5-10 minuti di favoririre la orma, gli ha dato il rigore li ha fatti pareggiare e poi ha tornato a favorirli per farli vincere, che poi secondo me non è andato in confusione, ha fatto finta di essere in confusione per camuffare la partita..


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, la Juve non lo vincerà questo campionato.



splendidi dopo che hai azzeccato la germania ai mondiali spero che conitnui ad avere ragione, ma non c'è nulla che mi faccia pensare, che la juve non vinca questo campionato, secondo me faranno fatica a passare il girone di champions, ma il campionato lo vincono


----------



## vota DC (5 Ottobre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> in casa le vincerà sempre tutte, ma anche in trasferta nessuno è in grado di batterli, possono fare qualcosa solo napoli e forse fiorentina



E in grado o vuole? Nemmeno il Chievo batteva se non era per l'autogol, stiamo parlando di una squadra di gente con evidenti problemi muscolari che prende antidolorifici per andare in campo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2014)

Relativamente all'arbitraggio, preferisco dire che è stata una partita arbitrata male, da ambo le parti. La prestazione di Rocchi ampiamente insufficiente.


----------



## accadde_domani (5 Ottobre 2014)

Mentre Allegri parlava a Sky avrebbero dovuto fargli vedere il goal di Muntari e poi chiedergli: "Come ci si sente a stare dall'altra parte?"


----------



## Principe (5 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'abbiamo vissuta sulla nostra pelle due anni fa e adesso dal di fuori è ancora evidente, non è cambiato nulla, non avrei motivo per dire queste cosi a caso solo perchè odio la juve, dai è una roba clamorosa quella che abbiamo visto oggi, è da quando hanno quello stadio che è diventato impossibile giocare a calcio contro di loro, qua non si tratta solo episodi, si tratta di una partita arbitrata a rendere impossibile il gioco in campo, l'arbitro l'ha fatta diventare una guerra e all'interno di questa guerra ha tirato dal cilindro 3 episodi per farli vincere, prima ha dato il rigore inesistente alla juve, poi per non far capire nulla ha cercato per 5-10 minuti di favoririre la orma, gli ha dato il rigore li ha fatti pareggiare e poi ha tornato a favorirli per farli vincere, che poi secondo me non è andato in confusione, ha fatto finta di essere in confusione per camuffare la partita..


Basterebbe citare il primo rigore allora facciamo un parallelo con il goal dentro di muntari , loro accerchiano l'arbitro che sentendosi pressato gli concede il rigore rimangiandosi quello che ha visto , noi che urliamo ci fermiamo lo stadio che va letteralmente in subbuglio per la palla che aveva chiaramente passato la linea e l'arbitro che neanche ferma il gioco e che gli fa andare in contropiede e per poco non ci fanno goal . Aspetta aspetta dove l'ho già visto ? Ma certo nel 99 rigore netto di iuliano su Ronaldo e Juve in contropiede e cosa successe ? Continua ti perché forse il mio è solo un SOGNO ANZI UN INCUBO .


----------



## andre (5 Ottobre 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Perché dovrebbero sospenderlo? Ha fatto quello che doveva fare e lo ha fatto alla perfezione.
> 3 punti alla Juve e missione compiuta.


Ma tu non eri quello che non credeva ai gombloddi?


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Questa è sporca, sporchissima, spiace davvero dirlo, ma non c'entra proprio niente con il calcio. Tre gol di Rocchi. Boh.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questa è sporca, sporchissima, spiace davvero dirlo, ma non c'entra proprio niente con il calcio. Tre gol di Rocchi. Boh.



E' quello che sto dicendo da un bel po' di post.
La Juve ha ucciso il calcio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Basterebbe citare il primo rigore allora facciamo un parallelo con il goal dentro di muntari , loro accerchiano l'arbitro che sentendosi pressato gli concede il rigore rimangiandosi quello che ha visto , noi che urliamo ci fermiamo lo stadio che va letteralmente in subbuglio per la palla che aveva chiaramente passato la linea e l'arbitro che neanche ferma il gioco e che gli fa andare in contropiede e per poco non ci fanno goal . Aspetta aspetta dove l'ho già visto ? Ma certo nel 99 rigore netto di iuliano su Ronaldo e Juve in contropiede e cosa successe ? Continua ti perché forse il mio è solo un SOGNO ANZI UN INCUBO .



tra l'altro si dice che a fine primo tempo totti è andato a chiedere spiegazioni e l'arbitro rideva, un direttore di gara in difficoltà non mostra questo atteggiamento, vuol dire che aveva tutto sottocontrollo, sapeva bene cosa stava facendo


----------



## Liuk (5 Ottobre 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Ma tu non eri quello che non credeva ai gombloddi?



Infatti era una battuta.
Certo però che io son 20 anni che seguo il calcio e ai danni della Juve in una partita decisiva una roba anche solo lontanamente simile a quella di stasera o a quella del gol di Muntari non l'ho mai vista e non credo che la vedrò mai.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tra l'altro si dice che a fine primo tempo totti è andato a chiedere spiegazioni e l'arbitro rideva, un direttore di gara in difficoltà non mostra questo atteggiamento, vuol dire che aveva tutto sottocontrollo, sapeva bene cosa stava facendo



Concordo!Aveva tutto sottocontrollo e non solo!Aveva anche il portafogli bello carico di soldi!


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

E fortuna che si sono schierati anche contro il sistema e il Presidente federale. Perchè se avessero anche lui al loro fianco...


----------



## Liuk (5 Ottobre 2014)

blue76 ha scritto:


> Leggo sempre dopo ste partite che smettete di guardare il calcio, voi e qualsiasi altro tifoso di qualsiasi squadra, e parlo anche di tifosi juventini...
> Ma chi ama davvero il calcio, come me, lo guarda cmq anche quando ci sono clamorose decisioni contro la squadra del cuore...
> Il calcio non è solo 1 partita, ci sono state partite incasinate come questa e ce ne saranno ancora, in tutto il mondo, e se si seguisse il discorso di non guardare più il calcio, allora il calcio stesso non esisterebbe più per mancanza di tifosi...
> 
> ...



Trovami negli ultimi 50 anni uno scontro diretto o un big match in cui siano successe contro la Juve le cose che son successe stasera a vostro favore e poi forse potrai venirci a dire chi ama il calcio e chi no.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ma dai, ragazzi oggi è stata una serata storta di Rocchi. Tutto qua.


----------



## markjordan (5 Ottobre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, ragazzi oggi è stata una serata storta di Rocchi. Tutto qua.


storta come tutte le volte che arbitra il milan.....


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E' quello che sto dicendo da un bel po' di post.
> La Juve ha ucciso il calcio.



ormai lo si sa e si può ragionare sugli episodi senza alterarsi troppo, solo rammaricarsi per come si è ridotto il calcio

1) ok loro lamentano un contatto in area su Marchisio nei primi minuti: se avessero dato rigore, era molto più rigore di quelli dati dopo (perché almeno era in area), ma in ogni caso è un episodio del tutto simile a quello di Menez di Milan-Juve con lo stesso Marchisio che avrebbe preso secondo giallo, poiché in entrambi i casi chi difende non cerca il contatto... 

2) l'errore di Rocchi va a prescindere da dentro o fuori area, Maicon protegge nettamente il volto, non aumenta volume, *non esiste mai dare rigore*, è giusto invece far ripetere la punizione perché Maicon non rispetta la distanza quando Pirlo calcia. Avessero ripetuto la punizione, chissà, Pirlo faceva un gran goal ed eravamo qui a fargli i complimenti... 

3) secondo rigore per la Juventus, la scivolata di Pjanic inizia *decisamente fuori area*, Pogba al momento dell'intervento avversario è *decisamente fuori area*, Pogba nel saltare Pjanic ha un contatto che *non si capisce se dentro fuori = RIGORE PER LA JUVE*, segnatevelo questo episodio perché non lo rivedrete mai nella vita in nessun'altra partita

4) terzo gol della Juventus, qui Rocchi obiettivamente ci può fare poco nel momento in cui Bonucci inventa il tiro della vita... ma guardalinee e arbitro di porta erano al cinema???

Ma facciamo finta che la Juventus non c'entri niente con questo arbitraggio: lo sapete qual'è il simbolo della disonestà di questi? Nel momento in cui Caceres si fa male, *esce con le sue gambe*, *senza bisogno di barella o soccorso immediato*, e questi pretendono di fermare l'azione!!!!!! Allora a Manchester quando si è rotto Roque Junior che poi è rimasto in campo, bisognava smettere di giocare...


----------



## Denni90 (5 Ottobre 2014)

oggi è morto ancora di più il calcio ... dopo muntari gol e catania l altro anno un altra perla ... roba da matti... uno schifo...


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ormai lo si sa e si può ragionare sugli episodi senza alterarsi troppo, solo rammaricarsi per come si è ridotto il calcio
> 
> 1) ok loro lamentano un contatto in area su Marchisio nei primi minuti: se avessero dato rigore, era molto più rigore di quelli dati dopo (perché almeno era in area), ma in ogni caso è un episodio del tutto simile a quello di Menez di Milan-Juve con lo stesso Marchisio che avrebbe preso secondo giallo, poiché in entrambi i casi chi difende non cerca il contatto...
> 
> ...



Sul rigore inventato di Pogba ti sei scordato di sottolineare una cosa importantissima.
Il recupero era ampiamente terminato!Per la precisione di 30 secondi!!!!!!
Una vergogna!


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sul rigore inventato di Pogba ti sei scordato di sottolineare una cosa importantissima.
> Il recupero era ampiamente terminato!Per la precisione di 30 secondi!!!!!!



va beh quello non è un vero e proprio errore arbitrale, l'arbitro può allungare il recupero a sua discrezione, fatto sta che il rigore non doveva esistere...


----------



## DR_1 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Per Mediaset e Gazzetta (su sito) il gol di Bonucci è regolare (regola Fifa), il mio pensiero rimane comunque quello del primo tempo.


----------



## pennyhill (5 Ottobre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Per Mediaset e Gazzetta (su sito) il gol di Bonucci è regolare (regola Fifa), il mio pensiero rimane comunque quello del primo tempo.



Per Mediaset e Gazzetta è anche giusto dare il rigore su Pogba.


----------



## Juventino30 (5 Ottobre 2014)

[MENTION=382]Juventino30[/MENTION] Non sono ammesse le provocazioni.


----------



## Tom! (5 Ottobre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sul rigore inventato di Pogba ti sei scordato di sottolineare una cosa importantissima.
> Il recupero era ampiamente terminato!Per la precisione di 30 secondi!!!!!!
> Una vergogna!



Si era infortunato Caceres e ha dato 30 secondi in più.

Tanto per la cronaca, gol di Bonucci regolare. 
Fonte mediaset e Gazza.
Dal nuovo regolamento di agosto 2013 non basta che il calciatore in fuorigioco sia nel campo visivo del portiere, ma questo deve ostruirne la visuale. Che belli i regolamenti, soprattutto quando vengono modificati e arrivano in tuo supporto.
Il portiere della roma vede il tiro, si butta, ma non la può mai prendere. E' gol, scorupski a terra non dice niente, palla al centro. 
3-2 juve, non se gana en el stadium.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Invoco un'altra calciopoli. Juve in Lega Pro, Marotta e Agnelli al gabbio. Il fatto che la Juve (come la Roma) non abbia votato Tavecchio e Lotito è solo fumo negli occhi. Comanda sempre Moggi dallo stanzino di Paparesta.



vabbe dai, non volete aprire gli occhi..


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Si era infortunato Caceres e ha dato 30 secondi in più.
> 
> Tanto per la cronaca, gol di Bonucci regolare.
> Fonte mediaset e Gazza.
> ...



ostruisce la visuale e il portiere parte in ritardo, non è di lato, è proprio davanti, non vede nulla


----------



## Tom! (5 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ostruisce la visuale e il portiere parte in ritardo, non è di lato, è proprio davanti, non vede nulla



Ti invito a rivedere la situazione.
Vidal non copre un bel niente, è spostato verso destra, Scorupski riesce a vedere Bonucci e il momento del tiro tant'è che si butta subito.
Comunque niente, fonte gazzetta e mediaset... e non vi cito tuttosport perché ovviamente di parte, come il corriere dello sport.


----------



## Pirate (5 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ostruisce la visuale e il portiere parte in ritardo, non è di lato, è proprio davanti, non vede nulla


----------



## DR_1 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Posto solamente per chiarezza.








Pirate ha scritto:


> cut



Mi hai anticipato


----------



## Liuk (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> .



Hai ragione, non è successo nulla di anomalo oggi.
E comunque tutto alla fine si compensa.

Ps: invito i tifosi gobbi che postano le immagini del gol di Bonucci a ripensare a cosa dicevano riguardo al gol annullato a Shevchenko nella finale di Champions Milan-Juve del 2003.


----------



## Tom! (5 Ottobre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Posto solamente per chiarezza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Così limpido come un cielo d'estate sempre blu. [cit.]


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Ottobre 2014)

Il fatto e che e veramente sempre la Juve che prende 'l aiutino. Oggi, contro di noi(gol di Muntari), contro 'l Inter anni fa(Ronaldo). Nelle partite decisive il arbitro sbaglia sempre pro-Juventus.

Poi ultima stagione gia nelle prime giornate la Juventus ha vinto contro Torino e Chievo solo grazie ad errori arbitrali incredibili. 

Il male del calcio italiano e lei. E Bonera ovviamente. Peccato che non ci e andato. Sono una coppia perfetta.


----------



## Liuk (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Così limpido come un cielo d'estate sempre blu. [cit.]



No ma infatti lasciateli in pace gli Juventini!!
Su tre gol ne hanno fatto ben uno che forse potrebbe addirittura essere regolare!!
Hanno segnato solo il 66% di gol irregolari!
Hanno ragione loro, grande vittoria!! Tutto il resto sono le solite chiacchiere da bar...


----------



## Serginho (5 Ottobre 2014)

Anche quando persero contro l'Inter di Stramaccioni derubarono il primo gol. Non saltano un turno oh, rubano ad ogni giro


----------



## Tom! (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il fatto e che e veramente sempre la Juve che prende 'l aiutino. Oggi, contro di noi(gol di Muntari), contro 'l Inter anni fa(Ronaldo). Nelle partite decisive il arbitro sbaglia sempre pro-Juventus.
> 
> Poi ultima stagione gia nelle prime giornate la Juventus ha vinto contro Torino e Chievo solo grazie ad errori arbitrali incredibili.
> 
> Il male del calcio italiano e lei. E Bonera ovviamente. Peccato che non ci e andato. Sono una coppia perfetta.



Io ho visto un totti che meritava la doppia ammonizione e un calcio di punzione inesistente da dove arriva il calcio di rigore per la Roma, rigore abbastanza largo perché si trattengono entrambi.
Poi ho visto un fallo su Marchisio davanti al portiere con la porta ad un metro.
Rigore di Pogba in linea.
Gol di Bonucci regolare.

Però sì, il rigore su Maicon non c'era.

[MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] Non provocare. Non lo voglio più dire perchè alla prossimo aziono il freezer del ban. Sei su un forum del Milan e non sono ammesse le provocazioni, a maggior ragione data la tua natura gobba.


----------



## Liuk (5 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io ho visto un totti che meritava la doppia ammonizione e un calcio di punzione inesistente da dove arriva il calcio di rigore per la Roma, rigore abbastanza largo perché si trattengono entrambi.
> Poi ho visto un fallo su Marchisio davanti al portiere con la porta ad un metro.
> Rigore di Pogba in linea.
> Gol di Bonucci regolare.



Sta a vedere che adesso quelli danneggiati siete voi.
Rocchi ce l'ha davvero messa tutta per mettervi i bastoni tra le ruote non c'è che dire...


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

ma scusatemi non è davanti al portiere?? se è di poco spostato chi se ne frega, il portiere deve compiere l'intervento tuffandosi proprio nell'angolo che copre vidal, come fate a dire che non lo disturba?? dovete essere obbiettivi


----------



## aleslash (6 Ottobre 2014)

Raga è una guerra persa, questi difendono pure moggi, di che stiamo parlando su, chiudere sto topic


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Sta a vedere che adesso quelli danneggiati siete voi.
> Rocchi ce l'ha davvero messa tutta per mettervi i bastoni tra le ruote non c'è che dire...



con loro è meglio lasciare stare, è incredibile, ricorda che anche il gol di muntari non doveva esserci perchè la palla era fuori dalla lunetta del calcio d'angolo, hanno ragione, grazie juventini per avermi aperto gli occhi, non avevo capito nulla, spiegatemi voi il calcio che io a quanto pare dico assurdità


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> con loro è meglio lasciare stare, è incredibile, ricorda che anche il gol di muntari non doveva esserci perchè la palla era fuori dalla lunetta del calcio d'angolo, hanno ragione, grazie juventini per avermi aperto gli occhi, non avevo capito nulla, spiegatemi voi il calcio che io a quanto pare dico assurdità



robe assurde


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Ottobre 2014)

ora si pagano pure i moviolisti!!! Ha ragione Totti, facciamo un campionato a parte.. così loro si vincono mille mila scudetti e son contenti con i cartonati


----------



## aleslash (6 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Angstgegner (6 Ottobre 2014)

Penso che di fronte a quello che si è visto oggi ci sia poco da commentare, gli occhi li abbiamo tutti.
La partita è stata falsata in lungo e in largo.
Il risultato più giusto era il pareggio probabilmente, ma se una squadra meritava la vittoria questa di sicuro era la Roma IMHO.
La Roma mi ha impressionato per 65/70 minuti, dove non ha sostanzialmente sofferto niente, poi nel finale ha perso brillantezza ed è salita in cattedra la Juve che non aveva fatto praticamente niente fino a quel momento.
Io ho visto una grande Roma, purtroppo le manca una vera prima punta per poter vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Penso che di fronte a quello che si è visto oggi ci sia poco da commentare, gli occhi li abbiamo tutti.
> La partita è stata falsata in lungo e in largo.
> Il risultato più giusto era il pareggio probabilmente, ma se una squadra meritava la vittoria questa di sicuro era la Roma IMHO.
> La Roma mi ha impressionato per 65/70 minuti, dove non ha sostanzialmente sofferto niente, poi nel finale ha perso brillantezza ed è salita in cattedra la Juve che non aveva fatto praticamente niente fino a quel momento.
> Io ho visto una grande Roma, purtroppo le manca una vera prima punta per poter vincere lo scudetto.



nulla da aggiungere, hai sintetizzato tutta alla perfezione, anche il fatto della punta


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ragazzi che partita, bellissima.
> 
> Se ci tenete a parlare degli episodi vi dico la mia.
> L'arbitro si è fatto letteralmente sfuggire di mano la partita:
> ...



In quale pianeta, Galassia e Universo???


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In quale pianeta, Galassia e Universo???



senza i due rigori erano sotto 2 a 0, ma li hanno distrutti


----------



## Tom! (6 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma scusatemi non è davanti al portiere?? se è di poco spostato chi se ne frega, il portiere deve compiere l'intervento tuffandosi proprio nell'angolo che copre vidal, come fate a dire che non lo disturba?? dovete essere obbiettivi



Non sta ostacolando la visuale del portiere, quindi è regolare.
(Detto diversamente: il portiere volendo poteva anche mettersi a controllare la marca delle scarpe di bonucci/se aveva la barba fatta/se portava la maglia dentro o fuori dai pantaloncini, tanto che aveva la visuale scoperta.)

Come è regolare dare rigore su pogba.
Come era giusto dare rigore su Marchisio e non su Maicon.
Come non c'era il fallo che ha generato il rigore per la Roma.

Poi sta a voi vedere la partita da antijuventini o commentare gli episodi per quello che sono.

Riguardo la partita, nella prima mezzora sembrava di stare guardando juve-roma 3-0, poi l'erronea decisione sulla punizione che darà il rigore li ha rimessi in partita, però da lì in poi la roma ha fatto 2 tiri contati in porta, segnando una volta.


----------



## DannySa (6 Ottobre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ora si pagano pure i moviolisti!!! Ha ragione Totti, facciamo un campionato a parte.. così loro si vincono mille mila scudetti e son contenti con i cartonati



La Juventus per il bene di tutti farebbe meglio ad andare a giocare nel campionato svizzero (come qualcuno chiedeva anni fa quando il palazzo era contro [cit.])


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non sta ostacolando la visuale del portiere, quindi è regolare.
> (Detto diversamente: il portiere volendo poteva anche mettersi a controllare la marca delle scarpe di bonucci/se aveva la barba fatta/se portava la maglia dentro o fuori dai pantaloncini, tanto che aveva la visuale scoperta.)
> 
> Come è regolare dare rigore su pogba.
> ...



ok grazie, mi hai illuminato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La Juventus per il bene di tutti farebbe meglio ad andare a giocare nel campionato svizzero (come qualcuno chiedeva anni fa quando il palazzo era contro [cit.])



Andava annientata ai tempi di calciopoli mandandola tra i dilettanti, altro che serie B.
Purtroppo questo cancro bianconero che rovina il nostro calcio non lo debelleremo mai più.


----------



## Tom! (6 Ottobre 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Andava annientata ai tempi di calciopoli mandandola tra i dilettanti, altro che serie B.
> Purtroppo questo cancro bianconero che rovina il nostro calcio non lo debelleremo mai più.



Chi vince è odiato. Come l'inter post calciopoli.
La maledizione della juve è quella di essere la squadra che più ha fatto esplodere fegati in giro per l'italia.
La juve con i suoi 32 primi posti e 16 secondi posti ha lottato per il vertice ben 48 volte. Mezzo secolo...

Sarebbe troppo bello per le avversarie annientare la migliore squadra nel campionato italiano, a quel punto, dopo 5/6 anni di predominio assoluto della Roma, pure il chievo verona potrebbe sperare di vincere uno scudetto.


----------



## DannySa (6 Ottobre 2014)

La Juve ha stradominato in Italia e tutto quello che ti pare, ha una storia recente (7-8 anni fa) abbastanza discutibile e niente mi farà pensare il contrario del fatto che in Europa e nel mondo valete e varrete sempre meno pure dell'Inter.
Vincete tutti gli scudetti che vi pare, non vi varranno neanche una semifinale di Champions stradominata e concordo con chi diceva che la Juve andava radiata completamente tanti anni fa.


----------



## nazdravi (6 Ottobre 2014)

Ma questi gobbi sono gli stessi che in Milan-Juve (non) gol di Muntari mettevano sullo stesso piano la rete del ghanese con il gol annullato per fuorigioco a Matri?
L'obbiettività è da sempre il loro forte


----------



## Juventino30 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Non è mica mica che anche i milanisti si stanno provincializzando come gli interisti ed i romanisti, e cominciano a straparlare di complotti, massonerie, Agnelli, servizi deviati, Tavecchi e Lotiti (che ha votato Galliani)? E non vorrete mica far diventare il goal di Muntari come er gò de Turone, che fa della Roma una rometta da 40 anni di fissa con quel disco? Eh, dai...


----------



## Tom! (6 Ottobre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La Juve ha stradominato in Italia e tutto quello che ti pare, ha una storia recente (7-8 anni fa) abbastanza discutibile e niente mi farà pensare il contrario del fatto che in Europa e nel mondo valete e varrete sempre meno pure dell'Inter.
> Vincete tutti gli scudetti che vi pare, non vi varranno neanche una semifinale di Champions stradominata e concordo con chi diceva che *la Juve andava radiata completamente tanti anni fa.*



Ma così, per sfizio? Per il "ponziponzipopopo"? Oppure per quel procedimento sportivo frettoloso, parziale e lontanissimo dalla realtà avvenuto nel 2006? Mi tocca ricordarvi che c'è un processo (quello VERO) ancora in atto.
Tanto che siamo odiati che addirittura si arriva a dover mettere in mezzo l'europa per andare avanti, però ci si scorda che la juve dal 1990 a calciopoli, quindi 16 anni, ha totalizzato 4 finali e diverse semifinali, siamo eccome ricordati per quegli anni gloriosi.

Ora certamente non possiamo competere per via della situazione calcistica ed extra-calcistica del calcio italiano, ma anche fosse il calcio non è una scienza esatta e il Real ci ha messo 10 anni per rivincere una champions...tra l'altro con un bel po' di sorte favorevole.
[MENTION=382]Juventino30[/MENTION] secondo me qui parliamo di una minoranza di milanisti, in genere non ho a che fare con milanisti complottari nella vita reale.


----------



## Davidinho22 (6 Ottobre 2014)

stiamo tutti qui a discutere, ma da questa partita, cercando di essere davvero il più obiettivo possibile, non si evince un bel niente, una gran confusione di rocchi (perchè continui ad arbitrare è un mistero) ha gettato polvere su una partita che non ha visto una squadra meglio dell'altra, è un peccato, la juventus può benissimo vincere a mani basse, SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE IN ITALIA, con tutte, roma compresa, che però allo stesso tempo è l'unica che può mettere i bastoni fra le ruote alla juve. Bene, questa partita doveva servire a capirne un po' di più, e invece ancora una volta è stato tutto falsato, non mi va di dire che la juve avrebbe meritato di perdere, ma questa sarebbe davvero una partita da rifare, poi tutte quelle ammonizioni, non si è capito veramente niente, più che mostrare rabbia per l'arbitraggio, io sono rimasto allibito davanti la tv, e anche un po' sconfortato, fossi juventino non mi metterei a esultare, l'anno scorso hanno palesemente meritato con un netto 3 a 0, e giustamente potevano far sfoggio della loro forza, ma così io mi sentirei in difficoltà a esultare. Il mio è un commento un po' più filosofico, difficilmente applicabile al calcio, sport meraviglioso (forse ora non più a causa di questi continui misfatti) e pieno di emozioni "istintive" ma ci tenevo a precisare che più della "ladrata", di cui tutti parlano anche giustamente, è mancato uno "scontro reale". Infine concludo che sarebbe ora di mettere questa benedetta moviola in campo, è l'unico sport in cui l'arbitro non è aiutato dalla tecnologia, facciamoci due domande


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> stiamo tutti qui a discutere, ma da questa partita, cercando di essere davvero il più obiettivo possibile, non si evince un bel niente, una gran confusione di rocchi (perchè continui ad arbitrare è un mistero) ha gettato polvere su una partita che non ha visto una squadra meglio dell'altra, è un peccato, la juventus può benissimo vincere a mani basse, SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE IN ITALIA, con tutte, roma compresa, che però allo stesso tempo è l'unica che può mettere i bastoni fra le ruote alla juve. Bene, questa partita doveva servire a capirne un po' di più, e invece ancora una volta è stato tutto falsato, non mi va di dire che la juve avrebbe meritato di perdere, ma questa sarebbe davvero una partita da rifare, poi tutte quelle ammonizioni, non si è capito veramente niente, più che mostrare rabbia per l'arbitraggio, io sono rimasto allibito davanti la tv, e anche un po' sconfortato, fossi juventino non mi metterei a esultare, l'anno scorso hanno palesemente meritato con un netto 3 a 0, e giustamente potevano far sfoggio della loro forza, ma così io mi sentirei in difficoltà a esultare. Il mio è un commento un po' più filosofico, difficilmente applicabile al calcio, sport meraviglioso (forse ora non più a causa di questi continui misfatti) e pieno di emozioni "istintive" ma ci tenevo a precisare che più della "ladrata", di cui tutti parlano anche giustamente, è mancato uno "scontro reale". Infine concludo che sarebbe ora di mettere questa benedetta moviola in campo, è l'unico sport in cui l'arbitro non è aiutato dalla tecnologia, facciamoci due domande



se metti la moviola in campo come fa l'arbitro a favorire chi vuole?? il giochino non funziona più, la moviola da fastidio, alla juve va benissimo cosi, per fortuna che non ha preso pieno potere in lega altrimenti il calcioitaliano sarebbe morto definitivamente sempre se non lo è gia..


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Ottobre 2014)

Soliti furti, non volevo neanche vederla, sapevo che avrei assistito a qualcosa di brutto.
Mi spiace per la roma che meriterebbe uno scudetto

Però contento del fatto che tutto ciò resta confinato in serie A
Per vincere Il torneo ci vuole ben altro....senza aiuti in champions non vinceranno mai


----------



## de sica (6 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Chi vince è odiato. Come l'inter post calciopoli.
> La maledizione della juve è quella di essere la squadra che più ha fatto esplodere fegati in giro per l'italia.
> La juve con i suoi 32 primi posti e 16 secondi posti ha lottato per il vertice ben 48 volte. Mezzo secolo...
> 
> Sarebbe troppo bello per le avversarie annientare la migliore squadra nel campionato italiano, a quel punto, dopo 5/6 anni di predominio assoluto della Roma, pure il chievo verona potrebbe sperare di vincere uno scudetto.



E tu in 100 e passa anni di storia, in coppa campioni cosa hai fatto? hai preso sempre bastonate a destra e a manca, più una coppa vinta in un clima surreale, rubandola anche. Meglio essere campioni d'europa 7 volte, che 32 scudetti vinti in questo modo


----------



## Juventino30 (6 Ottobre 2014)

[MENTION=382]Juventino30[/MENTION] Smettila di provocare.


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se metti la moviola in campo come fa l'arbitro a favorire chi vuole?? il giochino non funziona più, la moviola da fastidio, alla juve va benissimo cosi, per fortuna che non ha preso pieno potere in lega altrimenti il calcioitaliano sarebbe morto definitivamente sempre se non lo è gia..


Sí perché é la Juve che decide se mettere la moviola o no ahahah.


----------



## de sica (6 Ottobre 2014)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> L'antijuventinismo è immedicabile. Acceca la ragione, ottunde i sensi (vista in primis), crea realtà parallele e virtuali, fa piegare la logica a schemi preconfenzionati, falsifica il vero. In alcuni, forse troppi, ingrossa anche il fegato e fa perdere di serenità i fine settimana.



Tu eri anche quello che qualche annetto fa, perdeva con cani e porci a torino. Tra parma,catania,udinese, bologna e compagnia cantante vi hanno stuprato tante volte. Sai che bruciori di stomaco. Sono solo cicli, e anche il vostro finirà, come quello dei perdazzurri. L'importante è aver vinto la finale del 2003 a manchest.. ops dimenticavo, stuprati anche lì, chissà da chi poi..


----------



## Juventino30 (6 Ottobre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Tu eri anche quello che qualche annetto fa, perdeva con cani e porci a torino. Tra parma,catania,udinese, bologna e compagnia cantante vi hanno stuprato tante volte. Sai che bruciori di stomaco. Sono solo cicli, e anche il vostro finirà, come quello dei perdazzurri. L'importante è aver vinto la finale del 2003 a manchest.. ops dimenticavo, stuprati anche lì, chissà da chi poi..



Io sono quello che non perde la serenità per una partita. Si dovrebbero mettere in scala diverse cose e giù verso le ultime il calcio. Provaci.

Per quanto riguarda i cicli, tutti finiscono. Il fatto è che la Juve ne rifà subito un altro. Mi preoccuperei per chi non è così svelto nel rigenerarsi.


----------



## de sica (6 Ottobre 2014)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Io sono quello che non perde la serenità per una partita. Si dovrebbero mettere in scala diverse cose e giù verso le ultime il calcio. Provaci.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i cicli, tutti finiscono. Il fatto è che la Juve ne rifà subito un altro. Mi preoccuperei per chi non è così svelto nel rigenerarsi.



Ne rifà subito un altro? ho i miei dubbi francamente.. la roma ha già molta più probabilità di voi di aprire un ciclo lungo, nonostante la sconfitta. Della partita non me ne frega niente, ma è stancante vedere squadre come la roma giocare contro avversari che usano armi impari. E questo solo perché la roma non è abituata a vincere e conta al massimo 5 o 6 milioni di tifosi in tutta Italia. Il calcio è proprio finito


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Ottobre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ne rifà subito un altro? ho i miei dubbi francamente.. *la roma ha già molta più probabilità di voi di aprire un ciclo lungo*, nonostante la sconfitta. Della partita non me ne frega niente, ma è stancante vedere squadre come la roma giocare contro avversari che usano armi impari. E questo solo perché la roma non è abituata a vincere e conta al massimo 5 o 6 milioni di tifosi in tutta Italia. Il calcio è proprio finito


Perché? La Roma deve vendere per comprare, la Juve no (o comunque molto di meno). Inoltre se vendiamo Pogba e/o Vidal ci rifacciamo la squadra, se spesi bene. Senza contare gli Sponsor, diritti tv, etc.


----------



## de sica (6 Ottobre 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Perché? La Roma deve vendere per comprare, la Juve no (o comunque molto di meno). Inoltre se vendiamo Pogba e/o Vidal ci rifacciamo la squadra, se spesi bene. Senza contare gli Sponsor, diritti tv, etc.



Allo stato attuale, vedendo le due rose, ti dico che la roma ha giocatori più "giovani" anagraficamente e forse anche più forti tecnicamente. Basta guardare la coppia di centrali di difesa decisamente molto più giovane e per nulla inferiore a quella della juve. Marchisio non è il giovane che si pensa, anche lui ha i suoi annetti, pirlo ormai si avvia a fine carriera, vidal pure ha una certa età. L'unico è pogba, e forse potenzialmente coman. Il centrocampo della roma, se verrà rinforzato anche con rabiot, sarà ancora più giovane. La verità è che se loro erano considerati favoriti all'inizio, un motivo c'era. Quindi confermo le loro potenzialità per aprire un ciclo, però devono vincere per affermarsi


----------



## Albijol (6 Ottobre 2014)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda i cicli, tutti finiscono.* Il fatto è che la Juve ne rifà subito un altro*. Mi preoccuperei per chi non è così svelto nel rigenerarsi.



ROTFL non vincete un trofeo internazionale dal 1996 e parlate di cicli


----------



## Theochedeo (6 Ottobre 2014)

Dai ragazzi però ci voglio delle fette molto spesse di prosciutto sugli occhi per non vedere che a quasi ogni sconto chiave la juve viene favorita. Ora io bon credo a teorie complottistiche (o almeno non voglio), penso invece che la juve eserciti, essendo la squadra più seguita in italia, una certa sudditanza psicologia sugl'arbitri. Per inciso, gli episodi di ieri non li considero clamorosi ma il punto è che nel dubbio si fischia quasi sempre pro juve.


----------



## Penny.wise (6 Ottobre 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi però ci voglio delle fette molto spesse di prosciutto sugli occhi per non vedere che a quasi ogni sconto chiave la juve viene favorita. Ora io bon credo a teorie complottistiche (o almeno non voglio), penso invece che la juve eserciti, essendo la squadra più seguita in italia, una certa sudditanza psicologia sugl'arbitri. Per inciso, gli episodi di ieri non li considero clamorosi ma il punto è che nel dubbio si fischia quasi sempre pro juve.



Perfetto..tanto si sa che da questo punto di vista la Juve è sempre favorita, anche quando gli arbitri non lo fanno in mala fede..poi non ho capito la Roma, sembrava dovesse vincere a mani basse lo scudetto, questa è la risposta

E premetto che la partita non l'ho vista, ma ho letto e sentito di occasioni clamorose sbagliate da Gervinho, se la Roma era la squadra più forte doveva vincere, punto.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Ottobre 2014)

Una cosa che sinceramente mi chiedo da sempre: ma come si fa a negare l'evidenza?
Io capisco l'essere tifosi, ma perché bisogna difendere strenuamente a tutti i costi la propria squadra come se si avesse investito pesantemente in prima persona per i suoi successi/risultati?
Il Milan 2 anni fa è andato in Champions per meriti sportivi e anche per qualche aiuto arbitrale, ma perché dovrei negarlo? Sono stati dati dei rigori inesistenti, non riesco a dire il contrario. Non è l'affermare questo che mi rende meno tifoso milanista.
Possibile che non ci sia uno juventino (tranne [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] che secondo me sotto sotto è rossonero ) che dica: "sì, onestamente il risultato è profondamente ingiusto, ma sinceramente chissene frega, godo di più". Un esempio eh, la seconda parte della frase ci può stare, il calcio è una passione, gli sfottò sono il sale del calcio e non è colpa di un tifoso/appassionato di calcio se l'arbitro non ci capisce niente, ma come si fa a negare gli episodi che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti?
Mi rivolgo a tutti i tifosi coi paraocchi, di tutte le squadre.
Seconda questione: fegato spappolato, odio, ecc... Si sta parlando di calcio, questi termini lasciamoli per questioni ben più importanti rispetto a 22 uomini che prendono a calci un pallone.


----------



## smallball (6 Ottobre 2014)

l'unica cosa certa e' che Gianluca Rocchi stara' fermo un pochino a riflettere


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Ottobre 2014)

Dal sito della Juve ieri sera


----------



## danyaj87 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Mia considerazione, a parte che per il becero spettacolo darei 0-3 ad entrambe e un punto di penalizzazione. sugli episodi. Il primo rigore: avrebbe dovuto dare il rigore subito perché a pelle s stai sulla barriera sei in area, detto questo era di 2 cm forse oltre la linea. Secondo rigore juve: quello é rigore, punto non si ammettono repliche, nessuna moviola al mondo chiarisce dove sia, per me resta rigore a vita. Il terzo gol juve: a rigor di regolamento é goal, Vidal é fuori dalla linea di tiro, non conta più il cono visivo, che poi sia la regola ad essere sbagliata ê un altro discorso. C'è un immagine da dietro dove si vede che il goal é perfettamente regolare.


----------



## DOOOOD (6 Ottobre 2014)

episodio marchisio sullo 0-0: valutazione giusta, non era rigore

primo rigore juve: dal vivo mi è parso rigore netto, a guardare la moviola, maicon ha saltato in avanti quindi probabilmente era punizione dal limite.. il fallo comunque era punibile, paerchè maicon salta e alza le braccia... e non si può fare, frega un cacchio se deve ripararsi la faccia, in bariera braccia lungo il corpo o dietro la schiena lo sanno tutti e sicuramente lo sa anche maicon. In definitiva per me il fallo c'era, il rigore NO

secondo rigore roma: 
inventato dall'inizio alla fine, chiaro esempio di compensazione fatto malissimo
1- non c'è il fallo di chiellini da cui parte la punizione
2- il fallo iniziale è di Totti, che tira giù lichstainer
qui per me il rigore NON c'era ASSOLUTAMENTE

terzo rigore juve:
il fallo è netto (sposta la gamba d'appoggio di pogba), da valutare se dentro o fuori area, a me dal vivo sembrava FUORI, ma riguardando le immagini è sulla linea quindi è stato giusto dare il rigore. Perchè non ha tirato fuori il giallo?
In definitiva rigore di non facile valutazione ma GIUSTO

gol di bonucci:
la posizione di Vidal non ostruisce la linea di vista del portiere, leggetevi il nuovo regolamento fifa...questo genere di fuorigioco passivo non va fischiato, decisione GIUSTA e gol REGOLARE

doppia espulsione Morata, Manolas
il fallo di Morata già era dubbio visto che prende soprattutto il pallone, la reazione è stata di Manolas che ha preso a testate grauitamente morata...vorrei sapere perchè è stato espulso anche morata.. per reazione? (...) o per il fallo? mah...


----------



## Tom! (6 Ottobre 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> episodio marchisio sullo 0-0: valutazione giusta, non era rigore
> 
> primo rigore juve: dal vivo mi è parso rigore netto, a guardare la moviola, maicon ha saltato in avanti quindi probabilmente era punizione dal limite.. il fallo comunque era punibile, paerchè maicon salta e alza le braccia... e non si può fare, frega un cacchio se deve ripararsi la faccia, in bariera braccia lungo il corpo o dietro la schiena lo sanno tutti e sicuramente lo sa anche maicon. In definitiva per me il fallo c'era, il rigore NO
> 
> ...




Tutto giusto. D'altronde è l'interpretazione dei media non schierati (quindi no tuttosport, no corrieredellosport), e parliamo di gazzetta e mediaset, assolutamente non vicini alla juve per tanti motivi.

Quello che hai scritto è inopinabile, ma invece ti devi sentire dire che "hai le fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi".
Mi domando per quale motivo bisogna ogni volta mistificare la realtà.


----------



## de sica (6 Ottobre 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> episodio marchisio sullo 0-0: valutazione giusta, non era rigore
> 
> primo rigore juve: dal vivo mi è parso rigore netto, a guardare la moviola, maicon ha saltato in avanti quindi probabilmente era punizione dal limite.. il fallo comunque era punibile, paerchè maicon salta e alza le braccia... e non si può fare, frega un cacchio se deve ripararsi la faccia, in bariera braccia lungo il corpo o dietro la schiena lo sanno tutti e sicuramente lo sa anche maicon. In definitiva per me il fallo c'era, il rigore NO
> 
> ...



Amico, mi sa che tu stai ancora ubriaco da sabato.. quando ho letto "non c'è il fallo di chiellini su naingollan" mi sono fermato e ho resettato tutto. Siete solo una massa di ladri. 
ps: il recupero aumentato di 40 secondi senza motivo? ah questo però non è stato citato da te, perché tanto avresti scritto a discrezione dell'arbitro, come vostro solito. Tanto l'arbitro era VOSTRO.


----------



## Tom! (6 Ottobre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Amico, mi sa che tu stai ancora ubriaco da sabato.. quando ho letto "non c'è il fallo di chiellini su naingollan" mi sono fermato e ho resettato tutto. Siete solo una massa di ladri.
> ps: il recupero aumentato di 40 secondi senza motivo? ah questo però non è stato citato da te, perché tanto avresti scritto a discrezione dell'arbitro, come vostro solito. Tanto l'arbitro era VOSTRO.



Senti desica, doood ha fatto un post corretto e condiviso dai media non schierati, discuti quello che ha scritto dood.
Se poi anche per te ieri l'arbitro è stato pagato allora beh, c'è poco da discutere, siete capaci di ribaltare le cose a vostro piacimento, pure i regolamenti.
Se gli episodi fossero stati invertiti ti staresti lamentando con la bava alla bocca anche in quel caso, ma ahimé non potremo mai avere prova di questo.


----------



## DOOOOD (6 Ottobre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Amico, mi sa che tu stai ancora ubriaco da sabato.. quando ho letto "non c'è il fallo di chiellini su naingollan" mi sono fermato e ho resettato tutto. Siete solo una massa di ladri.
> ps: il recupero aumentato di 40 secondi senza motivo? ah questo però non è stato citato da te, perché tanto avresti scritto a discrezione dell'arbitro, come vostro solito. Tanto l'arbitro era VOSTRO.



1- non sono tuo amico non ti conosco, e sabato non ho bevuto.
2- 'siete solo una massa di ladri' potevi risparmiartelo, lo ritengo offensivo.
3- stai insinuando che l'arbitro fosse pagato da qualcuno? mah... in base a cosa. Rispondimi nel merito o ignorami, non voglio fare polemiche inutili


----------



## de sica (6 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Senti desica, se vuoi discutere dood ha fatto un post corretto e condiviso dai media non schierati, discuti quello che ha scritto dood.
> Se poi anche per te ieri l'arbitro è stato pagato allora beh, c'è poco da discutere, siete capaci di ribaltare le cose a vostro piacimento, pure i regolamenti.
> Se gli episodi fossero stati invertiti ti staresti lamentando con la bava alla bocca anche in quel caso.



Spiegami il recupero "aumentato" senza motivo. Dimmi come mai l'arbitro non ha fischiato prima. Io sono stato 10 secondi a dire agli altri che la partita era finita da 20 secondi almeno. La gente si stufa di questo sport più che altro


----------



## de sica (6 Ottobre 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> 1- non sono tuo amico non ti conosco, e sabato non ho bevuto.
> 2- 'siete solo una massa di ladri' potevi risparmiartelo, lo ritengo offensivo.
> 3- stai insinuando che l'arbitro fosse pagato da qualcuno? mah... in base a cosa. Rispondimi nel merito o ignorami, non voglio fare polemiche inutili



tu spiegami il recupero, professore! visto che neanche l'hai scritto


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2014)

*Raga calma, non costringetemi a cancellare i messaggi!*


----------



## DOOOOD (6 Ottobre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> tu spiegami il recupero, professore! visto che neanche l'hai scritto



4- non sono un professore e non sto insegnando nulla, vediamo quale sarà la prossima etichetta che mi affibbierai?

ma di quale recupero parli? primo tempo o fine partita... immagino primo tempo, visto che fine partita il recupero andava comunque a vantaggio della roma che stava perdendo.

nel primo tempo ci sono stati tre rigori tutti con proteste che l'arbitro ha dovuto sedare, e poi era partita una azione pericolosa che poi ha portato al rigore... stai dicendo che doveva fischiare prima interrompendo l'azione sul nascere? onestamente faccio fatica anche a sguire la logica del tuo ragionamento, se vuoi spiegarti meglio proverò a riguardarmi il finale di tempo..mah...


----------



## de sica (6 Ottobre 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> 4- non sono un professore e non sto insegnando nulla, vediamo quale sarà la prossima etichetta che mi affibbierai?
> 
> ma di quale recupero parli? primo tempo o fine partita... immagino primo tempo, visto che fine partita il recupero andava comunque a vantaggio della roma che stava perdendo.
> 
> nel primo tempo ci sono stati tre rigori tutti con proteste che l'arbitro ha dovuto sedare, e poi era partita una azione pericolosa che poi ha portato al rigore... stai dicendo che doveva fischiare prima interrompendo l'azione sul nascere? onestamente faccio fatica anche a sguire la logica del tuo ragionamento, se vuoi spiegarti meglio proverò a riguardarmi il finale di tempo..mah...



Forse non ti è chiara una cosa, il recupero era di un minuto. Il rigore l'ha fischiato al 47.40 del primo tempo. 40 secondi oltre il minuto di recupero. Immagino avrà aumentato 40 secondi, così.. perché iturbe si è messo a perdere tempo durante l'esultanza. Ma fatemi il piacere, dai.. la gente si stufa ad un certo punto


----------



## Albijol (6 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto. D'altronde è l'interpretazione dei media non schierati (quindi no tuttosport, no corrieredellosport), e parliamo di *gazzetta* e mediaset, a*ssolutamente non vicini alla juve per tanti motivi.*



AHAHAHAHAHAH ma lo sai che la gazzetta è di proprietà EXOR, holding della famiglia Agnelli?


----------



## DOOOOD (6 Ottobre 2014)

46.40 secondi, 40 secondi oltre il minuto di recupero indicato... secondi che erano stati persi per l'infortunio di caceres, uscito dal campo zoppicante, e nei secondi subito precedenti si stava sviluppando l'azione pericolosa che poi ha portato il rigore..e sarebbe stato CRIMINALE interromperla prima.
Non ci vedo nulla di strano. Eravamo pure 10 contro 11, il recupero SENZA caceres era un rischio aggiuntivo.


----------



## Tom! (6 Ottobre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Forse non ti è chiara una cosa, il recupero era di un minuto. Il rigore l'ha fischiato al 47.40 del primo tempo. 40 secondi oltre il minuto di recupero. Immagino avrà aumentato 40 secondi, così.. perché iturbe si è messo a perdere tempo durante l'esultanza. Ma fatemi il piacere, dai.. la gente si stufa ad un certo punto



Potresti dirmi in che minuto ha segnato iturbe?
Potresti indicarmi quando caceres è stato costretto ad uscire?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Dai ecco perchè sono contro la moviola in campo. Non ci sarebbero tutte queste discussioni, il calcio è anche questo


----------



## Tom! (6 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAH ma lo sai che la gazzetta è di proprietà EXOR, holding della famiglia Agnelli?



Questa mi è nuova. Rcs ha venduto tutte le sue azioni alla exor? Da quando? Mi sarò perso qualcosa..


----------



## DOOOOD (6 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAH ma lo sai che la gazzetta è di proprietà EXOR, holding della famiglia Agnelli?



informazione errata, dove l'hai presa.
la Gazzetta, con sede a Milano è edita da RCS MediaGroup, il principale gruppo editore italiano...tra i cui proprietari c'è anche la fiat ma con una quota attorno al 20%, tra i proprietrai vi puoi trovare anche Pirelli, mediobanca, della valle ecc... se credi che gli Agnelli possano contollare RCS editore sei del tutto fuori strada, la realtà di una holding simile è molto più complessa.

peraltro la quota fiat è salita a metà 2013, prima era sensibilmente più bassa... e la situazione è particolarmente fluida, con Della Valle che probabilmente acquisirà presto maggior peso.

Ma mi rendo conto che sia più semplice scritto così: _è di proprietà della famiglia agnelli_


----------



## Albijol (6 Ottobre 2014)

A quelli che mi dicono che scrivo le cacchiate, che neanche mi va di quotarli:

"Elkann said Exor had no plans to reduce its stake in CNH Industrial, and said the company was content with the indirect stake it holds in RCS Mediagroup via Fiat. With a stake of 20.6 percent, *Fiat is the top shareholder in RCS*, publisher of leading Italian daily Corriere della Sera."

FONTE REUTERS


----------



## Tom! (6 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A quelli che mi dicono che scrivo le cacchiate, che neanche mi va di quotarli:
> 
> "Elkann said Exor had no plans to reduce its stake in CNH Industrial, and said the company was content with the indirect stake it holds in RCS Mediagroup via Fiat. With a stake of 20.6 percent, *Fiat is the top shareholder in RCS*, publisher of leading Italian daily Corriere della Sera."
> 
> FONTE REUTERS



Sì, la fiat ha il 20% di rcs, e quindi? Come ti hanno già scritto dentro rcs ci sono una marea di investitori noti nel mondo del calcio.
In ogni caso basta off topic, Gazzetta non è di proprietà della exor, tu questo hai scritto, non è così.


----------



## Albijol (6 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> In ogni caso basta off topic, Gazzetta non è di proprietà della exor, tu questo hai scritto, non è così.



Vabbè chiudo con questa tua perla. Fine OT.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (6 Ottobre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Sì, la fiat ha il 20% di rcs, e quindi?



Rotfl.


----------



## Tom! (6 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vabbè chiudo con questa tua perla. Fine OT.



Ma sei serio? Sai cosa vuol dire "di proprietà"? O_O


----------



## DOOOOD (6 Ottobre 2014)

forse Albijol e If Everyone Cared pensano che dato che la Exor tramite la fiat è al 20,5% del gruppo RCS, ad agnellino basti telefonare al cugino con gli articoli da far scrivere in gazzetta, che poi si occupa di tutto lui con gli editori.

non è così, ahime',è un mondo difficile, ed i vari Cairo Della Valle, Moartti ecc.. hanno il loro peso. Peraltro la Gazzetta deve vendere..ed a Milano (ed in Italia) la maggioranza è antijuventina, di qui la linea antijuventina adottata da calciopoli in poi.

ad ogni modo chiudo anche io questo OT, poi se volete discutiamo della partita.


----------



## Tom! (6 Ottobre 2014)

intanto.. ecco il video del fallo inesistente di chiellini su nainggolan:

https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net...=c49f125b3b281bd1f11a7150cf90c524&oe=5432953B

Se proprio doveva fischiare doveva dare calcio di punizione a noi, nainggolan alla fine del tackle scalcia e simula.

Anche in questo caso è partito il lavaggio del cervello da parte degli antijuventini, episodio scomparso dalle moviole. Mistero.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2014)

*Basta OT. Qui si parla di Juve-Roma. Ora basta. Ultimo avvertimento.*


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2014)

*Ai tifosi avversari: leggete, è importante!*

http://www.milanworld.net/ai-tifosi...lanworld-siete-ospiti-vt21647.html#post563545


----------



## tifosa asRoma (6 Ottobre 2014)

salve a tutti ,io sono tifosa della Roma e leggo sempre questo forum perchè i milanisti sono secondo me i tifosi più obiettivi in Italia,ho deciso di iscrivermi perchè a tutto c'è un limite e leggere quello che scrivono gli juventini è assurdo,io non faccio mai vittimismo non mi piace e premetto che la partita ieri l'ha buttata via anche la Roma perchè il pareggio sarebbe stato ottimo e non si può far tirare un avversario a 4 min dalla fine senza pressarlo(fuorigioco o non fuorigioco di Tevez),però sentire qualcuno che vuole giustificare gli errori dell'arbitro non mi va bene,ora dico la mia su tutto:il rigore su Marchisio sarebbe stato un rigore generoso ma non scandaloso,il rigore di Maicon è inesistente perchè lui si protegge il viso e non aumenta il volume del corpo,lì c'era solo l'ammonizione a Maicon per essere uscito dalla barriera e ripetizione della punizione,il rigore per la Roma è vero che Totti fa fallo ma prima che parta la palla e visto che l'arbitro non riprende i 2 a quel punto battuta la punizione è Lich.che non fa muovere Totti quindi il rigore ci sta,ma sullo 0-0 non lo avrebbe mai dato,secondo rigore alla juve, almeno per me questo è l'episodio che mi ha fatto arrabbiare,Pjanic è un buon mezzo metro fuori dall'area come fa a fare rigore?il piede di Pogba colpito è indietro rispetto a quello che ha a terra che per metà è sulla linea e metà fuori,quindi sicuramente il contatto è fuori,Caceres si infortuna al min 44 e 39 sec e non avviene la sostituzione,quindi prima del 45esimo a quel punto l'arbitro poteva comunicare un recupero diverso,il recupero può essere allungato per qualcosa che succede dopo l'inizio del recupero stesso quello che succede prima lo devi già aver calcolato,gol di Bonucci purtroppo con il nuovo regolamento, secondo me sbagliato, può starci che sia regolare perchè non sembra che Tevez tolga la visuale al portiere,aggiungo anche che sono arrabbiata con Manolas che non doveva farsi espellere però lasciatemelo dire è gran bel difensore lo preferisco anche a Benatia.


----------



## Liuk (6 Ottobre 2014)

L'unica cosa certa, al di là delle varie interpretazioni sugli episodi, è che nessuno di noi vivrà abbastanza a lungo per vedere uno scontro diretto o un big match con 2 rigori regalati all'avversaria della Juve, l'allenatore della Juve espulso ed il gol decisivo con un giocatore davanti al portiere della Juve.
Il solo pensiero di una eventualità simile rasenta i confini dell'assurdo.


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Ottobre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Allo stato attuale, vedendo le due rose, ti dico che la roma ha giocatori più "giovani" anagraficamente e forse anche più forti tecnicamente. Basta guardare la coppia di centrali di difesa decisamente molto più giovane e per nulla inferiore a quella della juve. Marchisio non è il giovane che si pensa, anche lui ha i suoi annetti, pirlo ormai si avvia a fine carriera, vidal pure ha una certa età. L'unico è pogba, e forse potenzialmente coman. Il centrocampo della roma, se verrà rinforzato anche con rabiot, sarà ancora più giovane. La verità è che se loro erano considerati favoriti all'inizio, un motivo c'era. Quindi confermo le loro potenzialità per aprire un ciclo, però devono vincere per affermarsi


Sul centrocampo concordo, meno su Vidal che puo ancora partire per una cifra assurda. Poi ripeto, la Juve non ha bisogno di vendere per forza, ha introiti di molto superiori a quelli della Roma, basta guardare lo sponsor tecnico, la Roma dalla Nike prende mi pare 5-6 milioni, la Juventus dall'anno prossimo prenderá 32 dall'Adidas, inoltre abbiamo lo stadio di proprietá, etc.
Se la Roma vende bene come ha fatto negli ultimi anni, continuerá a giocarsela con la Juve e magari la supererá anche, ma la Juve pur avendo una rosa piú vecchia resta lí nei prossimi anni - salvo sorprese ovviamente.


----------



## DOOOOD (6 Ottobre 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa certa, al di là delle varie interpretazioni sugli episodi, è che nessuno di noi vivrà abbastanza a lungo per vedere uno scontro diretto o un big match con 2 rigori regalati all'avversaria della Juve, l'allenatore della Juve espulso ed il gol decisivo con un giocatore davanti al portiere della Juve.
> Il solo pensiero di una eventualità simile rasenta i confini dell'assurdo.



Mah.. i due rigori non sono stati 'regalati' se non per il signor Totti e l'espulsione di Garcia è dovuta visto che ha ripetutamente mimato la 'sviolinata' all'indirizzo dell'arbitro (peraltro subito dopo il primo episodio).
Per il resto quella che prospetti è un'eventualità quasi assurda perchè è il 4° anno che la juve, in italia, non sbaglia un big match come approccio alla partita...e non per altro a mio modo di vedere.

Un saluto alla tifosa romanista, ok sul rigore di marchisio, su quello di Maicon no..le mani non si possono alzare, sennò in barriera salterebbero tutti con le mani a proteggere la faccia. Mani lungo il corpo o se sei sfortunato ed intercetti col braccio il pallone rischi. poi secondo me NON era rigore lo stesso, ma punizione dal limite. Il rigore su Totti è inventato per compensazione, come si fa' a scrivere altrimenti? se è fallo di qualcuno a commetterlo è stato Totti...ed il tuo discorso non ha senso, si deve giudicare tutta l'azione fallosa non certo l'ultimo fotogramma. Il rigore su Pogba c'era, il fallo avviene esattamente sulla linea..quindi rigore (per inciso a me a velocità normale sembrava fuori, ma rivedendolo è sulla linea). Il gol come scrivi tu stessa di Bonucci è regolare.

quindi alla fine la discussione su cosa è? dov'è sto scandalo? perchè hanno dato 40 secondi di recupero in più con una valida giustificazione (uscita dal campo di caceres a gioco fermo)? devono aver previsto tutto... ER SISTEMA!

Manolas si sta rivelando un grande acquista, buon per voi e tanto peggio per noi che avremmo dovuto prendere un altro centrale..forse.


----------



## mr.wolf (6 Ottobre 2014)

gol di muntari 2.0


----------



## Liuk (6 Ottobre 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> Per il resto quella che prospetti è un'eventualità quasi assurda perchè è il 4° anno che la juve, in italia, non sbaglia un big match come approccio alla partita...e non per altro a mio modo di vedere.



Io non parlo degli ultimi 4 anni, parlo dei prossimi 50 anni e dei 50 anni appena passati.
Una direzione arbitrale come quella di ieri la Juve non la ha *mai* subita in un big match e mai la subirà.

Poi vabbè, nella vostra realtà parallela non è successo nulla ed è tutto normale, voi siete abituati così.
Tutti i vostri rigori c'erano, quello della Roma no, vi manca un rigore e quelli danneggiati magari siete voi.
Il rigore chiesto da Marchisio poi è ridicolo, visto che il difensore ha la gamba ferma e Marchisio carica il tiro e calcia la caviglia dell'avversario.

Ripeto: una partita in cui nel dubbio vi va tutto contro non la avete mai subita nella vostra storia.

Quando vi aiutano va tutto bene, sono gli altri che rosicano e blablabla...
Poi in Europa un arbitro non suddito vi butta fuori un giocatore, oppure non vi convalida un gol in fuorigioco, oppure non vi regala un rigorino-sblocca-partita e andate avanti a lamentarvi per settimane.


----------



## Brontolo (6 Ottobre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ai tifosi avversari: leggete, è importante!*
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/ai-tifosi...lanworld-siete-ospiti-vt21647.html#post563545




.


----------



## Liuk (6 Ottobre 2014)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> l'onesta' intellettuale e' sempre bene accetta.



Detto da te LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Brontolo (6 Ottobre 2014)

.


----------



## Liuk (6 Ottobre 2014)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2014)

[MENTION=395]Brontolo[/MENTION] e [MENTION=185]Liuk[/MENTION] basta. Ultima volta che ve lo dico. Al prossimo prendo provvedimenti.


----------



## Brontolo (6 Ottobre 2014)

.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Ottobre 2014)

Siam sempre la, il problema sta che ci sono sempre loro di mezzo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sí perché é la Juve che decide se mettere la moviola o no ahahah.



la juve non è favorevole, mi spieghi perchè?


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la juve non è favorevole, mi spieghi perchè?


Non é l'unica, pensi che se 19 su 20 fossero favorevoli non ci sarebbe giá la moviola in campo?

Poi con questi giochini non andiamo da nessuna parte dai, anch'io ti posso chiedere perché il Milan era favorevole a Tavecchio... noi siamo solo tifosi


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Non é l'unica, pensi che se 19 su 20 fossero favorevoli non ci fosse giá la moviola in campo?
> 
> Poi con questi giochini non andiamo da nessuna parte dai, anch'io ti posso chiedere perché il Milan era favorevole a Tavecchio...



perchè apoggia il progetto di lotito nella figura di galliani..posso chiederti invece perchè la juve era contro tavecchio e ha fatto una campagna mediatica ultilizzando i mezzi di informazione come le radio e le tv, soprattutto sky, per mettere al comando chi voleva lei in federazione??


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perchè apoggia il progetto di lotito nella figura di galliani..posso chiederti invece perchè la juve era contro tavecchio e ha fatto una campagna mediatica ultilizzando i mezzi di informazione come le radio e le tv, soprattutto sky, *per mettere al comando chi voleva lei in federazione??*


Chi sarebbe?

Solo Juventus e Roma erano (inizialmente) contro Tavecchio...chissá perché  io avrei votato tutta la vita Albertini, imho sarebbe stato il passo giusto per migliorare il calcio italiano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Chi sarebbe?
> 
> Solo Juventus e Roma erano (inizialmente) contro Tavecchio...chissá perché  io avrei votato tutta la vita Albertini, imho sarebbe stato il passo giusto per migliorare il calcio italiano.



secondo me albertini non contava nulla anche se veniva eletto, erano gli altri a comandare, cosi come non conta nulla neanche tavecchio


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> secondo me albertini non contava nulla anche se veniva eletto, erano gli altri a comandare, cosi come non conta nulla neanche tavecchio


mhh... temo tu abbia ragione..


----------



## Mou (6 Ottobre 2014)

Dunque. Il gol di Bonucci è regolare, come affermato da tutti gli organi di stampa non faziosi, alla luce del nuovo regolamento FIFA. Il rigore su Pogba può starci, perché nessuno mi venga a dire di essere certo al 100% che il tocco non avviene sulla linea: facciamo fatica noi a capire al rallentatore, figurarsi l'arbitro. Il rigore per il tocco di Maicon francamente è stato severo. Il rigore su Totti anche questo molto severo: il fallo inizia a palla lontana e entrambi si strattonano e spintonano. 
Quindi? Da juventino mi sento di dire che il risultato più giusto sarebbe stato un pareggio. Ma mi permetto un appunto: la povertà della Roma mi ha fatto sorridere una volta di più. Il suo capitano che va davanti alle telecamere a parlare penosamente di complotto quando la scorsa stagione la Roma ha preso 17 punti e 3 pere allo Stadium (la Roma fu capace di recriminare pure allora), quando negli ultimi 3 anni la Lupa ha preso 70 (settanta) punti dai bianconeri.. beh, è stato un godimento. Quello che succede oggi fa felice lo juventino: Garcia che twitta rancoroso, le immagini di Manolas che si agita per una entrata in scivolata sulla palla, Totti che va a esultare sotto la curva della Juventus, Bonucci che fa il gol della vita. 
Chiaramente nessuno si ricorda del rigore inventato in Atalanta-Juventus, perché in quel caso Buffon lo parò. Chi vince non recrimina.


----------



## Denni90 (6 Ottobre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Dunque. Il gol di Bonucci è regolare, come affermato da tutti gli organi di stampa non faziosi, alla luce del nuovo regolamento FIFA. Il rigore su Pogba può starci, perché nessuno mi venga a dire di essere certo al 100% che il tocco non avviene sulla linea: facciamo fatica noi a capire al rallentatore, figurarsi l'arbitro. Il rigore per il tocco di Maicon francamente è stato severo. Il rigore su Totti anche questo molto severo: il fallo inizia a palla lontana e entrambi si strattonano e spintonano.
> Quindi? Da juventino mi sento di dire che il risultato più giusto sarebbe stato un pareggio. Ma mi permetto un appunto: la povertà della Roma mi ha fatto sorridere una volta di più. Il suo capitano che va davanti alle telecamere a parlare penosamente di complotto quando la scorsa stagione la Roma ha preso 17 punti e 3 pere allo Stadium (la Roma fu capace di recriminare pure allora), quando negli ultimi 3 anni la Lupa ha preso 70 (settanta) punti dai bianconeri.. beh, è stato un godimento. Quello che succede oggi fa felice lo juventino: Garcia che twitta rancoroso, le immagini di Manolas che si agita per una entrata in scivolata sulla palla, Totti che va a esultare sotto la curva della Juventus, Bonucci che fa il gol della vita.
> Chiaramente nessuno si ricorda del rigore inventato in Atalanta-Juventus, perché in quel caso Buffon lo parò. Chi vince non recrimina.



siete le vittime... 3 scudetti per voi e 15 mln in + per pobbà... vanno bene?


----------



## Mou (6 Ottobre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> siete le vittime... 3 scudetti per voi e 15 mln in + per pobbà... vanno bene?



Non mi sembra di aver detto pazzie, il risultato giusto era un X. Ma questo teatrino (a cui contribuisce anche la moglie di Agnelli, per dire) è davvero incredibile... Mi pare di aver sentito che si parla anche di interrogazione parlamentare, siamo nella fantascienza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Dunque. Il gol di Bonucci è regolare, come affermato da tutti gli organi di stampa non faziosi, alla luce del nuovo regolamento FIFA. Il rigore su Pogba può starci, perché nessuno mi venga a dire di essere certo al 100% che il tocco non avviene sulla linea: facciamo fatica noi a capire al rallentatore, figurarsi l'arbitro. Il rigore per il tocco di Maicon francamente è stato severo. Il rigore su Totti anche questo molto severo: il fallo inizia a palla lontana e entrambi si strattonano e spintonano.
> Quindi? Da juventino mi sento di dire che il risultato più giusto sarebbe stato un pareggio. Ma mi permetto un appunto: la povertà della Roma mi ha fatto sorridere una volta di più. Il suo capitano che va davanti alle telecamere a parlare penosamente di complotto quando la scorsa stagione la Roma ha preso 17 punti e 3 pere allo Stadium (la Roma fu capace di recriminare pure allora), quando negli ultimi 3 anni la Lupa ha preso 70 (settanta) punti dai bianconeri.. beh, è stato un godimento. Quello che succede oggi fa felice lo juventino: Garcia che twitta rancoroso, le immagini di Manolas che si agita per una entrata in scivolata sulla palla, Totti che va a esultare sotto la curva della Juventus, Bonucci che fa il gol della vita.
> Chiaramente nessuno si ricorda del rigore inventato in Atalanta-Juventus, perché in quel caso Buffon lo parò. Chi vince non recrimina.



il problema non è se ci sono o se non ci sono, è tutta la gestione della partita, fatto sta che nel dubbio l'avete spuntata sempre voi come in molte altre partite scontri diretti che ci sono stati in questi anni, mai nel dubbio ha avuto la meglio la roma, probabilmente sarà un caso, ma sta succedendo troppe volte..


----------



## Mou (6 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il problema non è se ci sono o se non ci sono, è tutta la gestione della partita, fatto sta che nel dubbio l'avete spuntata sempre voi come in molte altre partite scontri diretti che ci sono stati in questi anni, mai nel dubbio ha avuto la meglio la roma, probabilmente sarà un caso, ma sta succedendo troppe volte..



Che l'arbitro non c'abbia capito niente è vero.


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Ottobre 2014)

la Roma nei match clou si conferma incapace a livello mentale.
Nervosismo esagerato, se sul piano tecnico sono a livello dello Juventus hanno, purtroppo per loro, tante altre lacune da colmare.
Ridicola la sceneggiata di Garcia, ridicolo Totti che va a prendere per il sedere la curva della Giuve dopo il rigore segnato, ridicolo Manolas dopo il fallo di Morata, ridicole le rosicate in generale.
Arbitro pessimo, ovviamente, ma il succo del discorso non cambia molto...
E dimenticavo la cosa più importante: viste le nuove direttive della fifa potremmo piazzare Poli fisso davanti al portiere avversario


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Ottobre 2014)

Parlare di calcio con uno Juventino è come parlare di belle gnocche con un gay.

P.S: Tanto per la cronaca l'infortunio di Cacares non fa perdere manco 1 secondo di partita..Cacares si infortunia durante un azione ed esce subito.Nessuna perdita di tempo.
Inutile che ci girate intorno,avete rubato e basta.


Ah si un'altra cosa..Nel 2003 via abbiamo battuti lo stesso,anche se ci hanno annullato il goal regolare a Sheva no?
Se è regolare quello di Bonucci è regolare quello di Sheva.
100 scudetti vinti di fila non mi daranno mai la soddisfazione d'aver battuto la rube ai rigori in una finale di Champions League.
Bei tempi.


----------



## Aldo (6 Ottobre 2014)

La Juventus non è più la solita squadra ladra di una volta... Un volta queste partite li rubava molto meglio. Si è persa un pò ma il campionato è ancora lungo è avrà modo di rifarsi.


----------



## madeinitaly (6 Ottobre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Dunque. Il gol di Bonucci è regolare, come affermato da tutti gli organi di stampa non faziosi, alla luce del nuovo regolamento FIFA. Il rigore su Pogba può starci, perché nessuno mi venga a dire di essere certo al 100% che il tocco non avviene sulla linea: facciamo fatica noi a capire al rallentatore, figurarsi l'arbitro. Il rigore per il tocco di Maicon francamente è stato severo. Il rigore su Totti anche questo molto severo: il fallo inizia a palla lontana e entrambi si strattonano e spintonano.
> Quindi? Da juventino mi sento di dire che il risultato più giusto sarebbe stato un pareggio. Ma mi permetto un appunto: la povertà della Roma mi ha fatto sorridere una volta di più. Il suo capitano che va davanti alle telecamere a parlare penosamente di complotto quando la scorsa stagione la Roma ha preso 17 punti e 3 pere allo Stadium (la Roma fu capace di recriminare pure allora), quando negli ultimi 3 anni la Lupa ha preso 70 (settanta) punti dai bianconeri.. beh, è stato un godimento. Quello che succede oggi fa felice lo juventino: Garcia che twitta rancoroso, le immagini di *Manolas che si agita per una entrata in scivolata sulla palla*, Totti che va a esultare sotto la curva della Juventus, Bonucci che fa il gol della vita.
> Chiaramente nessuno si ricorda del rigore inventato in Atalanta-Juventus, perché in quel caso Buffon lo parò. Chi vince non recrimina.



Il tackle di Morata a Manolas sulla palla? Ma te la sei sognata la partita?


----------



## markjordan (6 Ottobre 2014)

faccio il mio commentio
nessun rigore su marchisio , e' lui che va contro il piede
maicon si protegge ed e' fuori area , ammonizione e ripetizione
totti fa fallo lui nessun rigore
pogba e' incerto il punto e a tempo scaduto , la decisione puzza 
bonucci gol regolare
morata intervento killer anche se non lo prende , giusti i rossi

arbitraggio con errori ma scientifico , ho visto rocchi sempre cosi' col milan , un artista


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Ottobre 2014)

domanda: ma uno stadio in cui il pubblico di casa va a schiaffeggiare, spintonare, insultare e chi più ne ha più ne metta i panchinari della partita avversaria non andrebbe chiuso per tipo 3/4 giornate?

no chiedo eh


----------



## pennyhill (6 Ottobre 2014)

I moviolisti.


----------



## DR_1 (6 Ottobre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> I moviolisti.



Hanno tutti le idee chiare insomma


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Ottobre 2014)

Il gol di Bonucci è irregolare anche con la nuova regola che c'è apposta per sanzionare simili casi, non è che siccome per una frazione di secondo il portiere vede la palla allora è regolare: 
Tevez dopo la partenza del tiro si frappone tra palla e portiere per quasi metà della sua triettoria e gli passa vicino a mezzo metro.


----------



## Serginho (6 Ottobre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> I moviolisti.



E' inutile interpellare la moviola, vi ricordo che ai tempi di Moggi pure quella era contraffatta


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Ottobre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> I moviolisti.


Per me é piú rigore quello su Marchisio che quello su Pogba, mah...


----------



## pennyhill (6 Ottobre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E' inutile interpellare la moviola, vi ricordo che ai tempi di Moggi pure quella era contraffatta



Era il brogesso.


----------



## Mou (6 Ottobre 2014)

madeinitaly ha scritto:


> Il tackle di Morata a Manolas sulla palla? Ma te la sei sognata la partita?


Morata entra duro, ma se avesse davvero preso Manolas gli avrebbe spezzato una caviglia.


----------



## Lorenzo (7 Ottobre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Morata entra duro, ma se avesse davvero preso Manolas gli avrebbe spezzato una caviglia.



Chi, Manolas a Morata?


----------



## markjordan (7 Ottobre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Morata entra duro, ma se avesse davvero preso Manolas gli avrebbe spezzato una caviglia.



appunto , e' minimo da ammonizione , poi la rissa con logica espulsione


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Ottobre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Morata entra duro, ma se avesse davvero preso Manolas gli avrebbe spezzato una caviglia.



Ma che dici?Mica prende la palla Morata,non per questo gli debba per forza spaccare una camba..
Guarda l'intervento di Felipe Melo su Sanchez...Fa un entrata molto peggiore di quella di morata eppure *per fortuna* non spacca la gamba al buon Sanchez...Manolas dal mio punto di vista ha fatto più che bene ad andargli addosso a muso duro.
Che Morata sia un gran talento è vero,mi piace parecchio come calciatore,ma è altrettanto vero che sia un testa calda..Ed è una voce che circola da parecchio tempo a Madrid.


----------



## Giada (7 Ottobre 2014)

Sono una neoiscritta, non so se posso partire in quarta così (in caso altri utenti o gli amministratori mi riprenderanno), ma ci tenevo a dire la mia su questa partita, da amnte di questo sport.
Ad un certo punto mi sembrava di vedere una candid camera, mi aspettavo che uscisse, da un momento all'altro, il conduttore inglese a interromperla!
L'ho vista con degli amici, uno dei quali tifoso della Roma (professionsita equilibratissimo e neanche troppo sfegatato) e dopo il pareggio era certissimo che sarebbero andati a perderla e non ha voluto finire di vedersela. Alla fine aveva le lacrime agli occhi: queste sono cose che fanno male, per quanto il calcio sia una cosa futile.


----------



## Aldo (8 Ottobre 2014)

Giada ha scritto:


> Sono una neoiscritta, non so se posso partire in quarta così (in caso altri utenti o gli amministratori mi riprenderanno), ma ci tenevo a dire la mia su questa partita, da amnte di questo sport.
> Ad un certo punto mi sembrava di vedere una candid camera, mi aspettavo che uscisse, da un momento all'altro, il conduttore inglese a interromperla!
> L'ho vista con degli amici, uno dei quali tifoso della Roma (professionsita equilibratissimo e neanche troppo sfegatato) e dopo il pareggio era certissimo che sarebbero andati a perderla e non ha voluto finire di vedersela. Alla fine aveva le lacrime agli occhi: queste sono cose che fanno male, per quanto il calcio sia una cosa futile.



Se ti stupisci di queste cose è perchè vedi poche partite della Juve, dopo ti abitui


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Ottobre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Se ti stupisci di queste cose è perchè vedi poche partite della Juve, dopo ti abitui


.


----------



## madeinitaly (8 Ottobre 2014)

Manolas ha esagerato con la reazione, ma secondo me Morata era da rosso diretto. Poi vabè, si sanno le cose sulla Juve e non c'è bisogno di ripeterle.


----------



## danyaj87 (8 Ottobre 2014)

Non sono juventino ne romanista, ma di preciso di cosa stiamo parlando?! Del fatto che siano stati dati due rigori alla juve?! Dei quali uno era fuori di pochi centimetri e l'altro era dentro/fuori (nemmeno mille ore dopo si capisce se sia dentro o fuori), del goal di bonucci, che incavolatevi quanto volete, per le nuove norme è regolare. La norma è sbagliata ma questa c'è e si applica questa! L'unico errore è stato secondo me sul recupero, Rocchi ha prolungato il recupero oltremodo. 
Poi sul primo rigore la decisione doveva essere (come stava ben facendo rocchi decidendo di pancia) calcio di punizione dal limite e ammonizione per maicon perchè salta portandosi avanti alla barriera e colpendo volontariamente il pallone col braccio.
Poi perchè non si parla che questa non è stata una partita di calcio perchè c'erano 22 ***..oni (pardon) in campo e altrettanti in panchina ed una 40000mila in tutto lo stadio, i quali inveivano, si strappavano i capelli etc. Al ritorno la fare in campo neutro, a porte chiuse possibilmente all'estero.


----------



## Juventino30 (8 Ottobre 2014)

Giada ha scritto:


> Sono una neoiscritta, non so se posso partire in quarta così (in caso altri utenti o gli amministratori mi riprenderanno), ma ci tenevo a dire la mia su questa partita, da amnte di questo sport.
> Ad un certo punto mi sembrava di vedere una candid camera, mi aspettavo che uscisse, da un momento all'altro, il conduttore inglese a interromperla!
> L'ho vista con degli amici, uno dei quali tifoso della Roma (professionsita equilibratissimo e neanche troppo sfegatato) e dopo il pareggio era certissimo che sarebbero andati a perderla e non ha voluto finire di vedersela. Alla fine aveva le lacrime agli occhi: queste sono cose che fanno male, per quanto il calcio sia una cosa futile.



Le cose che fanno male non sono i tifosi piagnoni (ma è parente di De Sanctis o del Pupone?) ma chi non sa accettare il verdetto del campo e ogni volta mette su questa baraonda. I romanisti devono dimostrare a maggio di essere i più forti e di meritarsi lo scudetto: sarò il primo a fare inchino ed applauso ai nuovi campioni. Ma devono piantarla di gonfiarsi prima e sgonfiarsi dopo. Devono trovare un equlibrio. Ricordo solo che due scudetti su tre della Roma sono stati vinti _sulla_ Juve, quindi che vogliono?


----------



## Principe (8 Ottobre 2014)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Le cose che fanno male non sono i tifosi piagnoni (ma è parente di De Sanctis o del Pupone?) ma chi non sa accettare il verdetto del campo e ogni volta mette su questa baraonda. I romanisti devono dimostrare a maggio di essere i più forti e di meritarsi lo scudetto: sarò il primo a fare inchino ed applauso ai nuovi campioni. Ma devono piantarla di gonfiarsi prima e sgonfiarsi dopo. Devono trovare un equlibrio. Ricordo solo che due scudetti su tre della Roma sono stati vinti _sulla_ Juve, quindi che vogliono?


Voglio proprio vedere se lo scudetto si decide per 2 o 3 punti se avrai il coraggio di dire che ve lo siete meritati ..... Ma si lo avrai perché siete senza vergogna .


----------



## Giada (8 Ottobre 2014)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Le cose che fanno male non sono i tifosi piagnoni (ma è *parente di De Sanctis* o del Pupone?) ma chi non sa accettare il verdetto del campo e ogni volta mette su questa baraonda. I romanisti devono dimostrare a maggio di essere i più forti e di meritarsi lo scudetto: sarò il primo a fare inchino ed applauso ai nuovi campioni. Ma devono piantarla di gonfiarsi prima e sgonfiarsi dopo. Devono trovare un equlibrio. Ricordo solo che due scudetti su tre della Roma sono stati vinti _sulla_ Juve, quindi che vogliono?



Pessima battuta, non meriterebbe risposta.

Comunque è difficile, Roma o non Roma, vincere se sei costretto a non poter sbagliare nulla, pareggiare o perdere una partita, perché i tuoi avversari si avvantaggiano in modo dubbio.


----------



## Juventino30 (8 Ottobre 2014)

Giada ha scritto:


> Pessima battuta, non meriterebbe risposta.
> 
> Comunque è difficile, Roma o non Roma, vincere se sei costretto a non poter sbagliare nulla, pareggiare o perdere una partita, perché i tuoi avversari si avvantaggiano in modo dubbio.



Mi riferivo a De Sanctis il portiere della Roma, non all'altro De Sanctis. Mi riferivo al fatto che, come il Pupone quest'anno, il portiere sclerò in tv lo scorso anno sempre dopo Juve-Roma.


----------



## Giada (8 Ottobre 2014)

Ah, scusa, ti ho frainteso, visto come dipingi i tifosi della roma.


----------

